# Modern Warfare 2 Thread



## Calibretto

I figured we could have a centralized discussion about the game. Single player, multiplayer, co-op, PC woes, etc.

Let it commence!

Other MW2 threads:

http://www.computerforum.com/163526-just-got-mw2-tbh.html
http://www.computerforum.com/163228-pay-more-less-mw2.html
http://www.computerforum.com/163513-tesco-mw2-what-joke.html
http://www.computerforum.com/164159-cod-modern-warfare-2-a.html
http://www.computerforum.com/164085-modern-warfare-error.html


----------



## Danda

Game Fails for PC, only good thing going is Single player and even that is a short game. Not worth the 60 bucks imo


----------



## Whisper91

^
I got it for 360, no complaints.


----------



## lubo4444

Danda said:


> Game Fails for PC, only good thing going is Single player and even that is a short game. Not worth the 60 bucks imo



Why?


----------



## Dazzeerr

All good from me apart from the fact i can't go higher than 1024x768 resolution :/

I try to set it at 1280x1024 and it shuts down ready to restart on new res then an error msg comes up saying DirectX encountered an unrecoverable problem.

Anyone know whats up?


----------



## Aastii

lubo4444 said:


> Why?



the sp is short and won't hold you up for the years that CoD4 did, and the mp on PC is effed up because of lack of dedi servers, mod support and console


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Aastii said:


> the sp is short and won't hold you up for the years that CoD4 did, and the mp on PC is effed up because of lack of dedi servers, mod support and console



+1 damn local servers D:<


----------



## Shane

Im enjoying it so far...single player is good,Multiplayer is even better imo.

Its easy to get online quickly with no fuss,No more Punkbuster either! Runs very nicely if i must say so.

Lets just hope they keep us updated with new maps! Or it will get boring quickly.

Only thing i dont like so far...You cant realy choose what map you would like to play on MP,Your basicly forced to play whatever the game room lobby has chosen,where as in the old COD games you could choose a server running certian maps.

The vote system for skipping maps is well....crap too.

But other that those two....love the game.


----------



## Calibretto

Dazzeerr said:


> All good from me apart from the fact i can't go higher than 1024x768 resolution :/
> 
> I try to set it at 1280x1024 and it shuts down ready to restart on new res then an error msg comes up saying DirectX encountered an unrecoverable problem.
> 
> Anyone know whats up?


It's definitely not the game causing the problem. Might be your video drivers needing updated or reinstalled.



Aastii said:


> the sp is short and won't hold you up for the years that CoD4 did, and the mp on PC is effed up because of lack of dedi servers, mod support and console





Stoic Sentinel said:


> +1 damn local servers D:<



If I remember correctly, it took me about the same time to get through CoD4 as it did MW2, if not longer. I'm not sure why people are complaining about the "short" campaign. 

And yes, we all know PC MP got screwed compared to earlier CoD titles, but it happened, so complaining about it isn't going to change anything. At least it has the addition of Co-op now and I do enjoy some aspects of the new match-making. Specifically what Nevakonaza said:



Nevakonaza said:


> Its easy to get online quickly with no fuss.


----------



## mtb211

are you sure that you can not select gametype or map?


----------



## Dazzeerr

You can select game type, not map.


----------



## Aastii

Calibretto said:


> If I remember correctly, it took me about the same time to get through CoD4 as it did MW2, if not longer. I'm not sure why people are complaining about the "short" campaign.
> 
> And yes, we all know PC MP got screwed compared to earlier CoD titles, but it happened, so complaining about it isn't going to change anything. At least it has the addition of Co-op now and I do enjoy some aspects of the new match-making. Specifically what Nevakonaza said:



I didn't say it was too short, I said it is short and won't hold you up for the same amount of time as CoD4 did, sp is about all it has going for pc gamers.

And someone asked why the PC version was bad, clearly they didn't know, I'm not going to start posting everything is fine and dandy now it is out, because that clearly isn't the case, and if everyone just shuts up now "because it's out" it will happen again and again. I won't bring it up like I was doing before release, but someone talks about it, I am going to talk about it too


----------



## Droogie

I got it for 360, and so far the multiplayer is better than CoD4.  It seems a little more balanced, a bit more fast paced, and more organized.  

PC gamers did kinda get screwed on this one, but matchmaking is still fun, and it's definitely worth purchasing either way.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> I got it for 360, and so far the multiplayer is better than CoD4.  It seems a little more balanced, a bit more fast paced, and more organized.
> 
> PC gamers did kinda get screwed on this one, but matchmaking is still fun, and it's definitely worth purchasing either way.



But I want to play with my clan and I want gun game mods 

anywho, going to one of my friends houses probably tomorrow and have a blast on it, already played some sp and first impressions: nothing special tbh, atleast not when compared to CoD4, more of the same, just a few extra guns and different scenery


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The game is ****ing awesome. I haven't touched the campaign yet, but the multiplayer is great.


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> But I want to play with my clan and I want gun game mods
> 
> anywho, going to one of my friends houses probably tomorrow and have a blast on it, already played some sp and first impressions: nothing special tbh, atleast not when compared to CoD4, more of the same, just a few extra guns and different scenery



gun game is pretty sweet, i used to play it in css.  it would be pretty awesome if there were dedi servers and matchmaking.  i'm sure there will be some nice cracked servers emerging sometime soon.


----------



## Ramodkk

OMG I need to get this, fast. lol


----------



## JlCollins005

I have the game for 360, i do really like the online play it seems alot faster paced than cod4, the one problem i have is there are so many unlockables its not funny and there is a challenge for every fricken weapon or equipment possible. most the maps i have played are pretty good, theres a few that i just cant stand because you can camp one spot and its basically impossible to get you. Havent played much of SP yet but MP is pretty good i like the matchmaking now, if your lobby isnt filling up it will try to merge with another.


----------



## epidemik

Ramomar said:


> OMG I need to get this, fast. lol



Yeah, its receiving a lot more praise from PC users than I was anticipating. I guess teams/competitive play havent really had time to start up but so far, not many people seem to think the loss of dedi servers kills the entire experience. 


I'm looking forward to getting it. I gotta finish my college apps first (other wise they'll never get done )


----------



## chrisalv14

Everyone on my Xbox Live friends list is playing this. I havent got it yet. Yesterday it was being sold for £26.99 brand new, they changed the price to £49.99 now


----------



## lubo4444

Aastii said:


> the sp is short and won't hold you up for the years that CoD4 did, and the mp on PC is effed up because of lack of dedi servers, mod support and console



Thanks Aastii.


----------



## Aastii

chrisalv14 said:


> Everyone on my Xbox Live friends list is playing this. I havent got it yet. Yesterday it was being sold for £26.99 brand new, they changed the price to £49.99 now



aah console gamers and their ability to be ripped off.

and PC gamers and their ability to be screwed over.

You, like many otehrs are sad now and it is all IWs fault.

I got to admit though, I am quite excited over going playing it to find out what it is like. I know for a fact it won't be worth it without dedi servers on PC, which is the only platform I'd get it on, but from the small play time I had, I didn't see the big fuss, maybe I am missing out on something here


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Aastii said:


> I didn't see the big fuss, maybe I am missing out on something here



+1, I was over at my friend's house playing today, it was the same basic graphics, just... improved. Not so much that it's ABSOLUTELY AMAZING (sorry for all caps), story line's aight, but it's pretty short.


----------



## Masterfulks

After reading the negative pc stuff I think I'm going to skip this until it's on sale through steam.

I'm not paying 60 bucks for 6 hours of single player and a screwed up online game with poor servers. I'd rather get Left 4 Dead 2 or Dragon Age.


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> I am missing out on something here





Stoic Sentinel said:


> +1, I was over at my friend's house playing today, it was the same basic graphics, just... improved. Not so much that it's ABSOLUTELY AMAZING (sorry for all caps), story line's aight, but it's pretty short.



yes. both of you are missing something;  the sheer awesomeness of this game.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Masterfulks said:


> After reading the negative pc stuff I think I'm going to skip this until it's on sale through steam.
> 
> I'm not paying 60 bucks for 6 hours of single player and a screwed up online game with poor servers. I'd rather get Left 4 Dead 2 or Dragon Age.



It's matchmaking on Left 4 Dead 2 aswell, I don't understand why people are making such a big issue of it. It's a fun game, with fun online play. Yes it would be better with dedicated servers for competetive play but seriously, who plays Left 4 Dead competetively? It's just a fun online game, like Modern Warfare 2 is.

Nothing against Left 4 Dead btw, I will be getting it.


----------



## starlitjoker

mmmmm...... 

STEPS:

1. download steam
2. make a account
3. troll IW forums reading all the hate mail while you waiting for your steam account to activate.
4.go to groups
5.find the "Modern Warfare 2 BOYCOTT" around 1.5 thousand memebers.
6.join group.
7. go back to IW forums, post in the PC section "joined group, boycotting MW2"
8. get banned.
9. come back after ban.
10. tell everyone you were banned.
11. get banned again.
12. sign petition with 197,000 members on IW forum.
13. pirate MW2 to enjoy the campaign without IW knowing.
14. come back here and tell me im a genius for saving you 60 dollars
15. waffle....


----------



## linkin

^ lol

All i know is that i won't be _buying_ this game


----------



## starlitjoker

yeah well after being banned twice for voicing an opinion.... i dont think im buying >.< i was going to buy for xbox 360 but after the 2 bans... i dont think im buying it at all lol


----------



## Fatback

I played it on the xbox 360 a little today at my dads. The only thing that I really didn't like is that you can't be in a party when playing. If you are in party then it mutes your mics so nobody can talk or hear each other. This really sucks considering I usually play with a ground of 3 or 4 people and now we can't talk to each other with out the whole lobby hearing us. I think IW is stupid for doing this it makes no sense. The messed up thing is you can still be in a private chat.


----------



## Aastii

starlitjoker said:


> mmmmm......
> 
> STEPS:
> 
> 1. download steam
> 2. make a account
> 3. troll IW forums reading all the hate mail while you waiting for your steam account to activate.
> 4.go to groups
> 5.find the "Modern Warfare 2 BOYCOTT" around 1.5 thousand memebers.
> 6.join group.
> 7. go back to IW forums, post in the PC section "joined group, boycotting MW2"
> 8. get banned.
> 9. come back after ban.
> 10. tell everyone you were banned.
> 11. get banned again.
> 12. sign petition with 197,000 members on IW forum.
> 13. pirate MW2 to enjoy the campaign without IW knowing.
> 14. come back here and tell me im a genius for saving you 60 dollars
> 15. waffle....





starlitjoker said:


> yeah well after being banned twice for voicing an opinion.... i dont think im buying >.< i was going to buy for xbox 360 but after the 2 bans... i dont think im buying it at all lol



if you mean getting banned from the Iw forums, I nearly got banned from them because I posted up the Hitler youtube video of it the day they broke the news...the mods weren't happy  My post got taken down and luckily my account wasn't, but it was worth it 

And your step by step guide is roughly what I am doing/already have done (notice the word "roughly")


----------



## mtb211

yeah man im sure so many people will illegally download that game, i shelled up the 60 for the ps3, seems pretty cool, althoguh I could not connect to anything last night on the PSN


----------



## Calibretto

mtb211 said:


> yeah man im sure so many people will illegally download that game, i shelled up the 60 for the ps3, seems pretty cool, althoguh I could not connect to anything last night on the PSN


The game had some PS3 issues on launch, but as of last night, IW has fixed it.


----------



## Aastii

mtb211 said:


> yeah man im sure so many people will illegally download that game, i shelled up the 60 for the ps3, seems pretty cool, althoguh I could not connect to anything last night on the PSN



I aint gonna get it illegally, no point when I can borrow it off a friend, but I will buy it when the price drops/it is on offer.

And I think we should leave this particular aspect of the game on account of forum rules


----------



## Shane

Ive been having some lag issues the past few matches...it cant be my connection.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive been having some lag issues the past few matches...it cant be my connection.



it COULD be your connection, going through a moment of high traffic or maybe they are doing some quick maintenance or something, you checked your speedcheck speed?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive been having some lag issues the past few matches...it cant be my connection.





Aastii said:


> it COULD be your connection, going through a moment of high traffic or maybe they are doing some quick maintenance or something, you checked your speedcheck speed?



I've been getting some too, on the 360. 

This was actually on Digg recently:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHsWZp5pWCo 

I think people should cut them some slack, since they are hosting the servers, and there's probably a lot of people playing, and they can't keep up, yet. The game has only been out for a few days..


----------



## Aastii

it shouldn't matter if it has been out for a week or if it's been out for 10 years, the servers should be lag free regardless of numbers, IW knew the hype that the game would get and should have better prepared.

If there were dedi servers then it would have cut some slack on their servers for the console gamers to have, but ofcourse, they didn't think of that when programming IWnet crap


----------



## starlitjoker

for ps3 users.. the PSN network is down for MW 2, some stupid pirate/legal issue i think. My friend had a PS3 and he was kicked off like 30 min after he logged on.. but yeah, for PC users it came out today... im not buying!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> it shouldn't matter if it has been out for a week or if it's been out for 10 years, the servers should be lag free regardless of numbers, IW knew the hype that the game would get and should have better prepared.
> 
> If there were dedi servers then it would have cut some slack on their servers for the console gamers to have, but ofcourse, they didn't think of that when programming IWnet crap



I thought the game came out on the 10th, it's the 12th. Even WoW has problems and they have other 11 million players paying $15 a month, and they've been around for 5 years.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I've been getting some too, on the 360.
> 
> This was actually on Digg recently:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHsWZp5pWCo
> 
> I think people should cut them some slack, since they are hosting the servers, and there's probably a lot of people playing, and they can't keep up, yet. The game has only been out for a few days..




Yes thats exactly what happens on mine...

Im on 20mb virgin media connection....never had any lag issues before in any other games,and my pings usualy realy good...unless im playing someone in Aus lol


----------



## ScOuT

I broke down and bought it today...I love it! I played for about an hour and had a blast


I am not a real hard core gamer and don't play with clans or groups so the dedicated server and all the other stuff I don't even care about. 

All I want to do is log on...select my guy...and rake people through the coals and ruin their night. The game set up is perfect for me


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> I broke down and bought it today...I love it! I played for about an hour and had a blast
> 
> 
> I am not a real hard core gamer and don't play with clans or groups so the dedicated server and all the other stuff I don't even care about.
> 
> All I want to do is log on...select my guy...and rake people through the coals and ruin their night. The game set up is perfect for me



Same as me...not intrested in clans,damn im not good enought to be part of one lol.

I like to just start the game and be in instant action and run around like rambo....until someone nades me lol.


----------



## Droogie

3rd person mode is pretty awesome, anybody try that yet?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Droogie said:


> 3rd person mode is pretty awesome, anybody try that yet?



Yeah, it's a really cool new feature. I love the game, I've played it for countless hours ever since it launched, lol.


----------



## ducis

Mötösâki: ducis are you there sir
Mötösâki: i has question
Ducis: questions away!
Mötösâki: do you has windows 7 64?
Ducis: yes
Mötösâki: do you install programs to x86 folder ?
Ducis: yep
Mötösâki: only 64 bit programs go into the regular folder?
Ducis: nah
Ducis: if one can go in either
Ducis: *either on
Ducis: *either one
Mötösâki: if its in x86 is it not getting the benefits of a 64 bit os?
Ducis: nope
Ducis: i do believe theres no difference
Mötösâki: then why is it there 
Mötösâki: SO CONFUSING
Ducis: i think its a filesystem thing
Ducis: with no impact on user
Ducis: its like asking why does mw2 suck?
Mötösâki: it just does.
Mötösâki: you have  a way of explaining things so i can understand
Mötösâki: thank you, sir ducis
Ducis: you could say its because it has no dedicated servers, requires no skill, has a 1.4 headshot multiplier or because the story is crap
Ducis: but thats just touching the surface
Mötösâki: but then you could also say its because there are and will never be custom maps, a console, or clanplay
Ducis: or that you can't lean, or that is poorly optimized
Ducis: or that its dx9
Mötösâki: or that they try to incorporate too many things into a "modern warfare" game
Mötösâki: like cliffhanging and snowmobiles.... seriously, snowmobiles?
Ducis: zomg
Ducis: or nukes im multiplayer
Ducis: nukes+multiplayer=fail
Mötösâki: or the fact that MW2 is the new halo
Mötösâki: completely gay fag game for frrat boys and mainstream gamers
Ducis: the biggest problem with modern warfare 2 is that you can get a 15 kill streak without earing a single kill
Ducis: 3x frags, then stray for 2 kill through a wall with uav then airstrike for 2 kills then helicopter for 5
Ducis: thats a 15:1 kdr
Ducis: bs
Mötösâki: or the fact that it costs 60 dollars
Ducis: and then theres the fact that a headshot without stopping power does just as much damage as a leg shot with stopping power
Ducis: or the fact that is sucks penis
Ducis: with its mouth
Mötösâki: is there not a hardcore mode anymore?
Mötösâki: hardcore is all i ever played in cod4
Ducis: idk
Mötösâki: regular mode = for ****ing console fags
Ducis: all i played was promod
Ducis: and there no more of that
Mötösâki: no mods, ever
Ducis: what about fsx?
Mötösâki: thanks infinity ward!
Ducis: srry nvm
Ducis: i know
Mötösâki: ?
Ducis: nvm
Mötösâki: k
Ducis: we basically traded all the mods and real gamers played for ragdolls and more guns
Ducis: and there are shitty ragdolls
Ducis: they look like blowup dolls in marine uniforms
Mötösâki: what kinda reviews is the game getting
Ducis: 100
Ducis: 90
Ducis: 95
Ducis: its bs
Mötösâki: lmfao
Ducis: its teh second best selling first day anything
Mötösâki: what was first?
Ducis: there must be alot of 8 year old out there eh?
Ducis: harry potter
Mötösâki: wait you mean its outsold movies too?
Mötösâki: (except for one)
Ducis: i think so
Ducis: maybe not because you dont buy a movie
Mötösâki: the world is gay
Mötösâki: i meant box office tickets
Ducis: yeah
Ducis: im not sure if they compared the two
Ducis: it might be dollars earned too
Ducis: 60x1000000 >27X2000000
Ducis: more like 70x1000000


----------



## epidemik

I would appreciate if someone who played competitively in COD4 and actually *owns* MW2 could post their opinions on competitive MW2. Have you had any scrims yet? 

It seems like everyone whos talking smack about the PC multiplayer doesnt actually own the game (on PC)...


However I do agree that it shouldnt be $60. Thats taking away the benefit of cheaper games for PC gamers. And I do agree (and dislike) how its becoming the next halo.


----------



## starlitjoker

ugh dont break down!!!! dont get it!!!! ahhhhhh im holding out


----------



## Bacon

I got it for 360 and I gotta say its new and refreshing, but I got a few gripes with it.

Maps are too big and there are too many spots to camp (offensive players get massively screwed over now, in my experience), kill streak bonuses are a bit too powerful, they kept the M16A4 and added another gun just like it 

Couple pluses, tons of awesome guns, lots of crazy awesome attachments, tons of challenges, secondary weapons are no longer limited to just handguns, no more juggernaut perk, no more martrydom (to an extent, you can get it after 4 point death streak).

I'm digging the titles and emblems too, they're fun to mess around with. OH, big thing I'm hating, certain game types (like TDM) won't allow you to talk in parties it automatically defaults you to game chat. I honestly don't see the purpose for doing it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The new features are awesome. I just got done going a few rounds of just beating people down with the riot shield, lol.


----------



## Bacon

g4m3rof1337 said:


> The new features are awesome. I just got done going a few rounds of just beating people down with the riot shield, lol.



People have a hard time figuring out how to beat the riot shield for some reason, I always go for the feet or chuck a sticky grenade at em. Fun to beat people down with though, I was in a game where the entire team was using them, was a ridiculous game lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Bacon said:


> People have a hard time figuring out how to beat the riot shield for some reason, I always go for the feet or chuck a sticky grenade at em. Fun to beat people down with though, I was in a game where the entire team was using them, was a ridiculous game lol.



Hah, if you crouch and have the blast shield activated, you're pretty much invincible for a little bit, and the bullets being fired at you can ricochet and kill, lol. I would be walking towards someone, with the blast shield on, crouched, and they'd be emptying clips on me, I'd hit em once, then twice, then bam, lol.


----------



## Fatback

Man I can't wait to get this, only 10 hours before it is mine.


----------



## Archangel

Just wondering, but on the XBox verion, is there Coop play?    if so, I'm definately going to get it.  (there's not enough co-op shooters on the xbox imo!  )


----------



## Gooberman

I plan on getting a new 360 and this


----------



## Archangel

hmmm, can get the prestige edition fairly cheap...    (nightvision goggles ftw!  ^.^   )

the question still stands tough, is there co-op play on the xbox (split screen.)


----------



## Calibretto

Archangel said:


> hmmm, can get the prestige edition fairly cheap...    (nightvision goggles ftw!  ^.^   )
> 
> the question still stands tough, is there co-op play on the xbox (split screen.)


Yes, there's co-op.


----------



## epidemik

Archangel said:


> Just wondering, but on the XBox verion, is there Coop play?    if so, I'm definately going to get it.  (there's not enough co-op shooters on the xbox imo!  )



Theres the Spec-Ops mode which is just short co-op kinda missions. Not full blown co-op but I've heard Spec-Ops is really fun. Im going to a friends house this weekend to try it (on 360)


----------



## Shane

Anyone know why they removed Lean in this new COD?

seems stupid.


----------



## ScOuT

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone know why they removed Lean in this new COD?
> 
> seems stupid.




I was wondering the same thing...I always lean and look around corners It's like what you are supposed to do That did not make any sense to me.


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> I would appreciate if someone who played competitively in COD4 and actually *owns* MW2 could post their opinions on competitive MW2. Have you had any scrims yet?
> 
> It seems like everyone whos talking smack about the PC multiplayer doesnt actually own the game (on PC)...
> 
> 
> However I do agree that it shouldnt be $60. Thats taking away the benefit of cheaper games for PC gamers. And I do agree (and dislike) how its becoming the next halo.



lol, good luck finding one. As someone who does do clan wars and such, I know nobody from any other clan, including ours, that has it, because we all realise it is crap for how we play, so it is a waste of money. Any serious gamer who got it either has more money than sense or is a moron who didn't follow anything that went on, and if they STILL bought it while knowing, well they shouldn't be allowed to hardcore game 

We are on about going to MW2 if they ever get dedi servers though, as is just about every other clan...but ofcourse that won't happen 

As for the lean, like everything else that has come out of this game, IW are giving no answers and keeping us in the dark about what they were smoking when they made the ridiculous decision, you aren't the only ones asking why and being dissapointed that it isn't there, just head over to the IW forums and look at how many posts/threads are saying how pissed people are at no lean


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> I was wondering the same thing...I always lean and look around corners It's like what you are supposed to do That did not make any sense to me.



Yup same here...you basicly have to expose yourself now to look around a corner and nearly 80% of the time ends up getting you killed especialy on small maps


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> lol, good luck finding one. As someone who does do clan wars and such, I know nobody from any other clan, including ours, that has it, because we all realise it is crap for how we play, so it is a waste of money. Any serious gamer who got it either has more money than sense or is a moron who didn't follow anything that went on, and if they STILL bought it while knowing, well they shouldn't be allowed to hardcore game



Not everyone wanted to join the bitchwagon.. Some/most gamers still bought the game, despite all the people complaining, because they are not sheep. I mean seriously, sure the PC version was tampered with, but the console version wasn't, which is why I bought it. And some idiots keep forgetting that the game came out on the 10th, it is now the 13th. Give it some time, ffs.


----------



## Droogie

anyone else think the Harrier/Helicopter is overpowered?

in cod4 the helicopter wasn't NEARLY as accurate and awesome.


----------



## Fatback

I just got the game like 5mins ago. After I install it on my 360 hard drive, I will be ready to play.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Droogie said:


> anyone else think the Harrier/Helicopter is overpowered?
> 
> in cod4 the helicopter wasn't NEARLY as accurate and awesome.



It's awesome, not really that different than the dogs in WaW, if played right, it won't be a problem, lol.



Fatback said:


> I just got the game like 5mins ago. After I install it on my 360 hard drive, I will be ready to play.



Awesome, I'll be on later tonight, BTW.


----------



## Bacon

Droogie said:


> anyone else think the Harrier/Helicopter is overpowered?
> 
> in cod4 the helicopter wasn't NEARLY as accurate and awesome.



All killstreak rewards are overpowered, imo.

UAV is fine as usual, uav jammer is annyoying but workable, care package seems a bit powerful since you can get a reward that normally takes a 25 point KS to get (Nuke, never seen it, heard its an autowin if you get it). Just wait until you get in a game where someone gets the AC130, that thing rips people apart, as does the helicopter gunner.


----------



## Shane

I cant wait to see this Nuke....but its going to be very very hard to get!

I like the Care package,I like stealing the enemys 

EDIT:

NUKE TIME!

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FYXI52nfyoo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FYXI52nfyoo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## PabloTeK

Just finished the single player; some thoughts.



The Favela level is way too harsh on even regular difficultly, lots of enemies scoring critial hits on you constantly, it needs concentration!
The action was no-where near as good IMO as the stealth, it felt overdone (perhaps compared to MW1) whereas the stealth has stayed the same level!
The MP is fine at LAN although IW.net still sucks a fat one!
The graphics are much nicer than COD4, more defined. It's better in a way I just don't know;
Some bits feel a bit copy/pasted to please fanboys of the original MW.
The SP is definately good. I'll be playing the MP more tomorrow


----------



## Shane

PabloTeK said:


> Just finished the single player; some thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> The Favela level is way too harsh on even regular difficultly, lots of





I was shocked at how hard,even on easy..the favela part at the start of SP is...its basicly impossible to avoid getting shot while your in the hummer.

btw its now 3:33am here.....cant sleep due to some things going through my head...so im going to play some MW2,Hopefully il be able to settle down later for some shut eye!


----------



## Fatback

I just played for 5hours, and honestly I love it. Every thing about it is awesome, there are little thing that are annoying but those are on every game. I could go on forever about how much I like it, everything about it is perfect.


----------



## zblowfish

Its a great game but the airport mission is probably pushing the limits, its a bit violent and i'm sure a lot of people will not be happy about it, but then again they do give you a warning at the beginning that you are able to skip some missions. I would play it but I don't know how other people will react.


----------



## Matthew1990

Amazin and more amazin! I only played like 30min of campaign but I am lovin the multiplayer, and the people that were whining were only ones using pirated copy, no dedicated servers no play for 'em.


----------



## JlCollins005

the one thing i havent figured out after watching kill cams a guy can snipe me but during the kill cam his reticle isnt even by my body at all but it hits me its like he is curving bullets.  Other than im rank 52 im enjoying the game there are a few maps i hate mostly because its to easy for the other team to camp on them.


----------



## russb

Do you people who have the PC version think the game will still be about in 2yrs like CoD4 without dedi servers.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Do you people who have the PC version think the game will still be about in 2yrs like CoD4 without dedi servers.



yes, there will always be a few people still playing every game, I mean there are still people playing the old CoDs, not many, but still a few. It will be nothing like CoD4 though I don't think, what with the 14000 servers and atleast 7000 of them always having people in and quite a few of those full or nearly full, because the online will get tedious very fast.

Just about everyone I know who plays CoD4 plays on one or 2 servers because they have the rules they like, people they like, the right number of people, the right map rotation etc etc, but because you can't control any of that on MW2, some people will adapt and start playing in a new, random way, but I think most will stop after a few months and either go back to CoD4 or bad company 2, which will be out in a few months


----------



## Matthew1990

75% of players are now campers for some reason, annoys the crap out of me :/


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> 75% of players are now campers for some reason, annoys the crap out of me :/



It is the same in all other CoDs, but you just sneak up on em and knife em, spray through a wall or nade them. Because usually they sit in a corner or in a room, it is near impossible for them to get away from mr grenade, ends up making them move


----------



## ScOuT

Matthew1990 said:


> 75% of players are now campers for some reason, annoys the crap out of me :/



I always see that guy in a server that is constantly calling people "CAMPER" I can't stand that guy because he does not understand how you play. He is always that run and gun guy who is never happy in the server. 

Look at the modes of each game...the point of 75% of the game modes is to protect something. You do that by "camping" around it and setting up security. Capture the flag, HQ, the bomb one...all require you to protect a certain place. That is a real military tactic that has proven effective for thousands of years...like duh.

Of course people "camp"...It's how you are supposed to play those game modes. There is a free for all mode for that guy.


----------



## Fatback

I just got my first nuke Won the game for us, then I got another nuke a couple of games later, we won that game too.


----------



## Matthew1990

I knifed a guy three times in a row. He was camping in a train, even after two kills he kept doin same.


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> I knifed a guy three times in a row. He was camping in a train, even after two kills he kept doin same.



just carry on then, free kills isn't it


----------



## russb

ScOuT said:


> I always see that guy in a server that is constantly calling people "CAMPER" I can't stand that guy because he does not understand how you play. He is always that run and gun guy who is never happy in the server.
> 
> Look at the modes of each game...the point of 75% of the game modes is to protect something. You do that by "camping" around it and setting up security. Capture the flag, HQ, the bomb one...all require you to protect a certain place. That is a real military tactic that has proven effective for thousands of years...like duh.
> 
> Of course people "camp"...It's how you are supposed to play those game modes. There is a free for all mode for that guy.



  Well said that man,it's usually young kids running in a pack getting killed more than killing that shout camper.


----------



## Masterfulks

If the levels are designed well, the camping spots should have weaknesses. If they are camping fine, make it a point in your game to sneak up through the back and take them out.


----------



## Matthew1990

I never actually said "Camper" during a game, just a wee thought that entered my mind. It is annoyin to me but I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## Fatback

I don't camp, I am either running around or I pick an area to patrol. I have no patience so when I camp I give up easy if I don't get a kill the first 30sec.


----------



## Aastii

do you lot agree that camping and sniping are 2 different things, or do those of you that don't like campers see it as you sit still you are playing dirty if you will?


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't care about campers if they're sniping. Although, even if I'm sniping, I find running around much funner than camping.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Ramomar said:


> I don't care about campers if they're sniping. Although, even if I'm sniping, I find running around much funner than camping.



I'll usually run around with a machine pistol, find a nice spot where I can't be gunned down from multiple angles and will take a brief look down the sight around the area and then move on to a new spot. I don't have much patience 

Still get called a camper a fair bit though, guess we just got to wait for the people who don't know to play to go marching onto the next online release, good luck L4D2.


----------



## Shane

Must have played at least 3 rounds today and each one had 2 or 3 nub tubers in the game who constantly just used the noob tube 

Still i have no idea why they removed LEAN in the game? cant seem to find an answer?


----------



## Ramodkk

I never use lean on CoD4, lol


----------



## Aastii

I finished the sp today (was at a friends who has it on SP) and oh my god, I got to admit they have deffinately done some amazing stuff there.

**SPOILERS IN WHITE FONT, NOT GAPS** **DON'T HIGHLIGHT TEXT IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW**

I was finding it pretty boring up until the point that you have to rescue the prisoner and you find out it is pricey and then I was well into the story. Also the stuff in and around The Whithouse was so much fun, it was sort of half action, half tactical shooter.

What I didn't like about it though was the mish mash of weapons. I mean, on CoD4, you would start out with either an m4, g36c, mp5 or a sniper, but on MW2 you start out with such a mish mash of guns and the enemies seem to have the same massive range of weapons, it is as though IW wanted to show off their range of guns in sp, even though that is sort of the point of mp, to have the customisibility. Oh, and also how that at the end they left it without an end really, I wanted it to be like CoD4 where it is the end of the story for that particular installment, but has somewhere to go for a sequal. Still with the story, I didn't fully understand peoples motives for certain actions, like why the Russians were idolising Zackhaev (sp? ) or why the american general, can't remember his name, suddenly turned.I get what he said about how he lost 30k men in one go, what with the nuke in CoD4, but why would that make him want to attack russia, other than that zackhaev supplied the bomb


----------



## Twist86

I will agree the SP does indeed rock but its so short I beat it within a few hours.
I borrowed it so I can't play online but I wish they put some more thought into a better and longer storyline.


@ Aastii

General = Shepard.



Personally though I almost wonder if the nature of these games all featuring wars in the US isn't a way to get us use to the idea that we might get attacked in the next few years. (don't think it can't happen especially with Obama announcing how weak and sorry we are + the financial issues we are having for many years now.)


----------



## mac550

Twist86 said:


> I will agree the SP does indeed rock but its so short I beat it within a few hours.
> I borrowed it so I can't play online but I wish they put some more thought into a better and longer storyline.
> 
> 
> @ Aastii
> 
> General = Shepard.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally though I almost wonder if the nature of these games all featuring wars in the US isn't a way to get us use to the idea that we might get attacked in the next few years. (don't think it can't happen especially with Obama announcing how weak and sorry we are + the financial issues we are having for many years now.)




General Shepard = :gun:
^in white for spoiler


----------



## starlitjoker

ok so i was going to boycott it, but now i love it..... I dont know why but im addicted..... i suggest you get it, i have played around 25 games and only been lag in one of those games that i can remember, and it wasnt that bad. The game play is smooth matchmaking is fast and it makes me want to play the game the ways its meant to be played  im liking it now!

im going to post a review of the game on the forums later when i finish SP,  its going to be...Detailed.... lol


----------



## Droogie

i've come to realize that you don't actually need any real skill to do well in this game.  pretty much everyone just throws a red dot on their assault rifle and and runs and guns.  it's great fun, just nothing that'll last a real long for me. (maybe a few months)


----------



## Ramodkk

Ya know, CoD4 is still fun, hehe


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Droogie said:


> i've come to realize that you don't actually need any real skill to do well in this game.  pretty much everyone just throws a red dot on their assault rifle and and runs and guns.  it's great fun, just nothing that'll last a real long for me. (maybe a few months)



That's not the way it looks on XBL, and I'm pretty sure it'll last a while, since I remember it being easy to gets kill and stuff in COD4, and that was the second most played game, now it's the third, since MW2 took its place.


----------



## Droogie

i don't doubt that the xbl community will stay strong for awhile.  and i'll be playing it for a good while too, but juts like CoD4, i think i'll get sick of it in a few months.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Droogie said:


> i don't doubt that the xbl community will stay strong for awhile.  and i'll be playing it for a good while too, but juts like CoD4, i think i'll get sick of it in a few months.



Hopefully a DLC will come out and pull you back in.


----------



## JlCollins005

hey dudes add me on Xbox Live lol i need some good people to play with all my friends arent that great


----------



## g4m3rof1337

JlCollins005 said:


> hey dudes add me on Xbox Live lol i need some good people to play with all my friends arent that great



I'm going to log on now actually, play a few rounds, want to PM me your tag?


----------



## JlCollins005

so i dont have to pm everytime its JCollins1987

when sending the friend request put a message saying like Computer forum or CF or something so i know who it is


----------



## Aastii

I'll tell you what else I dislike about the game: all of the guns sound the same.

every SMG sounds the same as every other SMG, every asault rifle sounds like every other assault rifle, every LMG sounds like every other LMG etc etc etc. In CoD4 the guns sounded great, in WaW they sounded even better, but in MW2, it seems the gun sounds took a back seat and it has taken away from the experience


----------



## Shane

I'm now level 23...and unlocked some of the better weapons such as the G18.

Whats your favorite map guys? mine would be AFGHAN.....love that map because its quite big and you can snipe from the top ,But its rare i get to play it....im fed up with the way the server chooses the map you play on because it always chooses Highrise and its annoying.


----------



## Twist86

mac550 said:


> General Shepard = :gun:
> ^in white for spoiler



Yes but you said "general whats his name" so I told you. Didn't spoil anything


----------



## Battery

Calibretto said:


> It's definitely not the game causing the problem. Might be your video drivers needing updated or reinstalled.
> 
> If I remember correctly, it took me about the same time to get through CoD4 as it did MW2, if not longer. I'm not sure why people are complaining about the "short" campaign.
> 
> And yes, we all know PC MP got screwed compared to earlier CoD titles, but it happened, so complaining about it isn't going to change anything. At least it has the addition of Co-op now and I do enjoy some aspects of the new match-making. Specifically what Nevakonaza said


yea it doesnt seem like it's the game causing that issue.
It was a while ago, but I'm pretty sure the campaign of MW took me longer than MW2. I do however like Spec Ops and the large variety of guns available.
For Cod 4 and 5 the dlc on the 360 pissed me off. For the earlier games, after a while they would just release the map packs or lower the cost, but activision had to be a bastard. So now I have cod 6 on pc, and of couse they had to break the pc version too - atleast dlc will be free.


----------



## Matthew1990

I am planning to format and drive and reinstall the Windows, will my level go down to zero if I install the game again?


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> I am planning to format and drive and reinstall the Windows, will my level go down to zero if I install the game again?



Online level?

No...finaly our ranks are saved online now,no more loosing ranks when we format.

But you will loose your single player save if you dont back it up,however im not sure how you do it for MW2.


----------



## Matthew1990

There is an option to back, however I don't play singleplayer anyway, thanks! Format there we go!


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> There is an option to back, however I don't play singleplayer anyway, thanks! Format there we go!



what!?!? Many games now (especially CoD) are like movies, very long movies and movies you are a part of, but like movies still. They realise in sp people like the story and the characters as much as the gameplay itself. Because of that it is worth playing the story in CoD4 and MW2, it is amazing. I prefer the gameplay of MW1, but MW2 has so many twists it is awesome


----------



## Matthew1990

I just enjoy playing ppl online, I mean I played the SP only once, finished in 7hrs, I am not planning to play it again.


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> I just enjoy playing ppl online, I mean I played the SP only once, finished in 7hrs, I am not planning to play it again.



so you have played the sp of it? If so you sound so annoyed about it and upset about it, how can you be dissapointed with it, it was amazing!! As much as i dislike MW2 for the mp side (haven'ty tried it, but still from what I have heard from people, sounds as bad as it did initially) and IWs attitude, I got to admit the sp was a work of art


----------



## Matthew1990

It was alright, I just dont feel a need of playing it again  Don't be shy to play MP, 3rd person is fun, maps are smaller, there are wars. unlike some whiners said that 18 players isnt enough, well now it is. 25 kills a map it's a lot.


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> It was alright, I just dont feel a need of playing it again  Don't be shy to play MP, 3rd person is fun, maps are smaller, there are wars. unlike some whiners said that 18 players isnt enough, well now it is. 25 kills a map it's a lot.



18 players is plenty, I prefer games with 20 players at the absolute most on CoD4, any more and it is a nade fest or dick head fest.

What I don't like and have always said is the lack of dedi servers, mods, clan support, server customisibility, server moderation etc


----------



## Droogie

^ it's been cracked dude, as i'm sure you are well aware.  there are now plenty of dedi servers up, all of which apparently have a lot of activity.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> ^ it's been cracked dude, as i'm sure you are well aware.  there are now plenty of dedi servers up, all of which apparently have a lot of activity.



yes i know, but as it is against the ToU of MW2, if IW work out a way to find the dedi servers, which will almost certainly happen, and therfore the players, that palyer can say goodbye to online rights in the game, other than on cracked servers.

If I were to get the game, I would not use the cracked servers because I am not going to lose the amount of money spent on that over priced piece of programming just to get what should have been given initially, no matter how much better it would otherwise be.


----------



## ScOuT

Droogie said:


> there are now plenty of dedi servers up, all of which apparently have a lot of activity.



Sure has...it is the same files as CoD MW1...all you have to do is copy and paste. You log in and type the IP address, bam, you in a dedi server. It's everywhere on the web. I read it in about 3 different places already. I just spent $60 on this game. I am not ready to get caught and have it banned on my steam account. I don't play clan matches so it does not affect me.

The clans are keeping a tight lid on this one

There will be a patch real soon, maybe in a few weeks or a month. It will either disable something so you can not use dedi servers or IW will give in and let it roll. People are tearing up the IW forums about this, it has almost destroyed the forums. The mods there are keeping it as clean as they can...but they sometimes can't keep up.


----------



## Shane

i dont think IW will give up,They will release a patch to kill them dedicated servers ...but then people will find another way round it lol


----------



## Aastii

they shpould just give up and make dedi servers available and supported, i mean if after less than a week there are dedi servers cracked, I doubt it would take any longer after the next patch for them to do it all over again


----------



## Shane

I prefer it the way it is now.


----------



## ScOuT

I actually like the way it is now too. I select the type of fight I want, it puts me in a level with equal ping people...works for me. Quick and too the point.

I do understand the clan thing also. They like to have servers only they can use and train on. 

Although I have played with friends from Steam. All you do is just invite them to a match and you all play together. Can't the clans do that also? Rival clans would have to make each other friends on Steam...that's not so bad really


----------



## PabloTeK

They tried to host a MW2 tournament at I38 (LAN party) for prize-winning but it fell apart. The lack of modding, demoing and dedicated servers make it impossible for have a properly controlled competition!


----------



## Aastii

It isn't just for clans, they have a use for it, everyone else does. Clans obviously have it for their clan server for fun and recruitment, match servers for matches, training servers...for training  modded servers for fun and recruitment.

Everyone else has it for better pings, to be able to find servers with rules they like, so they go back to it, with people they enjoy playing with that they only know from in game, for certain mods, to be able to always find a game of a certain game type, to be able to find HARDCORE servers...you get the gist


----------



## Shane

Anyone know how to display what Frame per second were actualy getting on MW2?

It just stays around 91fps....is the game limited? i remember i had the same problem on cod4 and had to unlock it in the console?

but not sure how to on MW2?


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone know how to display what Frame per second were actualy getting on MW2?
> 
> It just stays around 91fps....is the game limited? i remember i had the same problem on cod4 and had to unlock it in the console?
> 
> but not sure how to on MW2?



well as MW2 is pretty much just MW1 but with slight refinements and extra stuff, it is probably also limited and you have to change it in the consoles...oh wait you can't until (hopefully) IW comes to their senses.

Oh and I was talking to my mum earlier and she is on about getting me MW2 for my birthday because I play CoD4. I said I would rather she wait and get me BC2 AFTER my birthday, but she is set on me having something to open on my birthday, so it seems I will potentially getting mp come December 5th


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> well as MW2 is pretty much just MW1 but with slight refinements and extra stuff, it is probably also limited and you have to change it in the consoles...oh wait you can't until (hopefully) IW comes to their senses.



They wont come to their senses....i bet the game will remain un-changed and patches against these people who have hacked it for dedi servers.



Aastii said:


> Oh and I was talking to my mum earlier and she is on about getting me MW2 for my birthday because I play CoD4. I said I would rather she wait and get me BC2 AFTER my birthday, but she is set on me having something to open on my birthday, so it seems I will potentially getting mp come December 5th



Hmm....i reckon your giving in....just making an exuse to get it 

Go on you know you want too!!!

j/k  :good:


----------



## Aastii

lol, if only I had asked for it bceause I wanted it, then I would be so stoked on december 5th coming around right now  As it is, just one more number and a game that I have already played the best bit so far as I can see 

Still though, this means I can get both MW2 AND BC2, so not all bad, got myself on my original plan from about 4 months ago, only then I didn't know if I would have the money 

I also just noticed that if she does get it for me then it will be the first hard copy of a PC game that I have got since I bought gears of war back in october 2007? or 2008?  can't remember

=EDIT=

I just re read my last 2 posts and realised how spoilt and unapreciative I sound  The only thing I get bought for me all year except for christmas (we are poor, it sucks that my getting novelty items is within 20 days of each other, then another 245 of waiting) and all I do is moan


----------



## Droogie

^ it's fun. but i'm starting to see why you don't want it without dedi servers.  matchmaking can get old sorta quick, and it's not nearly as competitive as servers.  regardless, it's a game i'll be enjoying for a moderate amount of time.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> ^ it's fun. but i'm starting to see why you don't want it without dedi servers.  matchmaking can get old sorta quick, and it's not nearly as competitive as servers.  regardless, it's a game i'll be enjoying for a moderate amount of time.



see the only glimour of light I can see here is that I made so many links in CoD4 that I know quite a few people, minorities from clans, maybe only 3 or 4 people from every 80ish, but even so it is a few, that I know and can hook up with and play, there are 3 from my own clan that have it that i can play with, but even so, 3 people to play with when usually we would have 24


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'll just be glad when all the bitching is over, or dies down quite a bit.


----------



## Matthew1990

After the format I am LVL1 cheers guys!


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I'll just be glad when all the bitching is over, or dies down quite a bit.



that will happen at one of two times:

1. when IW sort their shit out

2. When the initial hype of the game is gone...but even then whenever somebody mentions MW2, you know for a fact someone will pipe up and say "you mean that sucky game with lack of support for Pc gamers" or something to that effect


----------



## Matthew1990

Matthew1990 said:


> After the format I am LVL1 cheers guys!



And what is this al about?!


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> After the format I am LVL1 cheers guys!



you win some you lose some


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> And what is this al about?!



steam cloud keeps track of graphics settings, account settings, gameplay settings, controls and stuff like that so you don't have to change it in every steam game. When it goes out of sync it really doesn't matter, it will just reconfigure itself to your current system. It probably thinks because there is a new install of steam, you are on a different system


----------



## Matthew1990

It wont even let me play the game now! Says unable to connect to host, like 20 times in a row, I smell a new steam account.


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> It wont even let me play the game now! Says unable to connect to host, like 20 times in a row, I smell a new steam account.



maybe you can't connect to host because IWnet sucks  ?

=EDIT=

Just a thought, about 20 minutes ago steam was down for maintenance apparently, not for long, but it may have affected VAC or MW2 stuff, that may be the rpoblem, which is why it sees it as new on steam cloud and why you can't get on

*waits for someone to say "I was just on" and boo boo that idea*


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> that will happen at one of two times:
> 
> 1. when IW sort their shit out
> 
> 2. When the initial hype of the game is gone...but even then whenever somebody mentions MW2, you know for a fact someone will pipe up and say "you mean that sucky game with lack of support for Pc gamers" or something to that effect



Well, I have a hard time believing the PC gamers when they say they're going to torrent the game and just play SP, or not get the game at all, when MW2: Multiplayer is the second most played game on Xfire, right under WoW, MW2:MP took COD4's place, not by much, but it is still the second most played game. 

http://www.xfire.com/


----------



## Matthew1990

Yeah right, I was playing for like 6hrs this morning  I am on fast.co.uk unlike you on sh**** virgin media or sky 

Can you even uninstall the steam??!!


----------



## Matthew1990

Uninstalled steam, will try again tommorow, if not, there is nothing else for me to do than creating new steam.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Uh oh, you can't connect? QUICK EVERYONE, CRUCIFY THE GAME! OVERREACT AND BITCH! Seems like that's what everyone else has been doing lately..



Seeing as how my Steam friends list was off, and now just got back on, I'm going to say it's a Steam issue.


----------



## Matthew1990

Yeee, but still, I paid for the game and I expect 100% playability. I knew that Steam will be like 50% on and 50% off, had issues when playing CS etc. Steam is useless piece of brown mass.


----------



## Ramodkk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Uh oh, you can't connect? QUICK EVERYONE, CRUCIFY THE GAME! OVERREACT AND BITCH! Seems like that's what everyone else has been doing lately..



Were you expecting people to behave moderately? lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ramomar said:


> Were you expecting people to behave moderately? lol



I was expecting people to act more mature, since lately we the PC gamers are getting a bad rep with "boycotting" MW2, L4D2, ect, I can understand the fact that you should stand against something you don't like, but it's not being taken seriously.


----------



## Droogie

I shouldn't have said it takes NO skill.  it's just annoying when you have nubs in  your game running around with their red dot M4 racking up tons of kills.  although a good tactical team can easily beat a group of randoms that are playing for themselves.  so i'd say its takes more of a tactical type of skill.


----------



## Twist86

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I was expecting people to act more mature



These are the same people who were killing pigs to stop swine flu. There are 10x more idiots then people with common sense.

Personally I think it will only get worse too.


----------



## Machin3

I haven't been reading this thread because there are 15 pages  but I was wondering if the game is worth it on PC for those who have already bought it?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I haven't been reading this thread because there are 15 pages  but I was wondering if the game is worth it on PC for those who have already bought it?



You're going to have to decide it for yourself. Since, some will say no because of the no dedicated servers, and other useless rants, and the others will say it's a great game.


Personally, I would pick it up.


----------



## Machin3

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You're going to have to decide it for yourself. Since, some will say no because of the no dedicated servers, and other useless rants, and the others will say it's a great game.
> 
> 
> Personally, I would pick it up.



Alright thanks. I'm still deciding if I should get it for PC or if I should just get an xbox 360 and pick it up for that.


----------



## Droogie

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Alright thanks. I'm still deciding if I should get it for PC or if I should just get an xbox 360 and pick it up for that.



It's basically the same game either way.  although if dedicated servers are important to you, than you can play some cracked ones on PC, and possibly legit ones in the future, if IW decides to eventually include them.


----------



## ScottALot

I like the C-130... especially in Special Ops.


----------



## Fatback

^ yea the C-130 is awesome. I get a Predator Missile first, the go to the Harrier Jet then to the C-130. I don't bother with UAV since there is almost always one anyways, and the stupid care packege is some BS. Everytime I get one I die and my enemy gets it  or my team mate gets it, so I don't even bother with it. I got a nuke one time but I could never get it again so I switched back to something else. I wish you could have more the 3 kill streaks, because I just got a 25 kill streak and I didn't have the nuke on


----------



## ScottALot

I don't actually have the game... what's the Harrier Jet?


----------



## Fatback

ScottALot said:


> I don't actually have the game... what's the Harrier Jet?



The harrier jet is really cool. You get it at a 7 kill streak and when you use it, you first pick a position to call in the air strike, after that the harrier jet comes out. It is controlled by the game and is kinda like the helicopter from COD4, expect there is no getting away from it. Once it sees you your dead you have no time to run. It's pretty hard to take down even with the new lock on missile launchers.


----------



## ETSA

I have been playing the campaign, entertaining, well rounded action packed FPS.  There is really nothing that separates it from the first, different lvls and a continuation of the story.  I enjoyed it, I do not think it is a 9.5 like some sites gave it.  I think it lacks content for single player.  Seems more like MW1.1, with how short the campaign is it could have been DLC.


----------



## Aastii

ETSA said:


> I have been playing the campaign, entertaining, well rounded action packed FPS.  There is really nothing that separates it from the first, different lvls and a continuation of the story.  I enjoyed it, I do not think it is a 9.5 like some sites gave it.  I think it lacks content for single player.  Seems more like MW1.1, with how short the campaign is it could have been DLC.



maybe they will extend it through dlc


----------



## mtb211

my name is conmbo2 on psn, if you wanna play with someone that levels up slow like me add me, i dont think i have one friend :*(


----------



## Matthew1990

Fatback said:


> The harrier jet is really cool. You get it at a 7 kill streak and when you use it, you first pick a position to call in the air strike, after that the harrier jet comes out. It is controlled by the game and is kinda like the helicopter from COD4, expect there is no getting away from it. Once it sees you your dead you have no time to run. It's pretty hard to take down even with the new lock on missile launchers.



I tried to take it down with a magnum, I guess you know the result


----------



## Fatback

Matthew1990 said:


> I tried to take it down with a magnum, I guess you know the result



ROFL, yea that's not going to work, the best thing to do is hide and leave it alone. Once you shoot at it and give away your position then you're done.


----------



## Bacon

Stinger works wonders on Harriers and helicopters. Takes 5 seconds to lock on and takes 1 missile to take em down. Plus if you have cold blooded on they'll just ignore you. Granted once you fire it you give your position away. Also have been having tons of fun with the Javelin.


----------



## Droogie

Bacon said:


> Stinger works wonders on Harriers and helicopters. Takes 5 seconds to lock on and takes 1 missile to take em down. Plus if you have cold blooded on they'll just ignore you. Granted once you fire it you give your position away. Also have been having tons of fun with the Javelin.



yea the stinger really balances things out.


----------



## Fatback

Bacon said:


> Stinger works wonders on Harriers and helicopters. Takes 5 seconds to lock on and takes 1 missile to take em down. Plus if you have cold blooded on they'll just ignore you. Granted once you fire it you give your position away. Also have been having tons of fun with the Javelin.



They work good on the helicopters, but they don't always work on the harrier jets, sometimes it takes more then one. I don't use the stinger or javelin, I run out of ammo so quick that by secondary gun is needed all the time.


----------



## Droogie

Fatback said:


> They work good on the helicopters, but they don't always work on the harrier jets, sometimes it takes more then one. I don't use the stinger or javelin,* I run out of ammo so quick* that by secondary gun is needed all the time.



maybe you should stop spraying 

nah i run out of ammo often as well, isn't there a perk or something for extra mags though?


----------



## Fatback

Droogie said:


> maybe you should stop spraying
> 
> nah i run out of ammo often as well, isn't there a perk or something for extra mags though?



I don't spray but I usually get a pretty good kill streak before I die. I usually can get a AC-130 every game, unless my team is doing bad and they are spawn killing us.

I unlocked the extended mag for the TAR-21. It doesn't give you extra ammo, it only makes you're mag hold more ammo. You still have the same amount of ammo but instead of you're mag holding say 30 in it will hold 50.


----------



## Droogie

Fatback said:


> I usually can get a AC-130 every game


----------



## Fatback

Droogie said:


>



lol, yea I'm pretty good at COD always have been. There is just something about the game that clicks with me. I was in the top 100 kills in the COD4 leader boards for the longest of times, but I stopped playing for a couple of months and lost my position. I think I got about 104,000 kills on COD4, and already about 2,000 on MW2.


----------



## Droogie

So what are all you people using for weapons/perks/sidearms etc.?

I use the SCAR-H with sleight of hand pro and holographic sight mostly.  i'm rockin the G18 too


----------



## Bacon

Lately I've been having some fun with the riot shield.

Class setup:

Riot Shield
G18 with Silencer
Blast Shield
Flash Grenades
Marathon
Lightweight
Commando

So much fun, you don't really get many kills, but I got 32 assists in two games lol.

Oh, and Scavenger Pro is Bandolier.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Bacon said:


> Lately I've been having some fun with the riot shield.
> 
> Class setup:
> 
> Riot Shield
> G18 with Silencer
> Blast Shield
> Flash Grenades
> Marathon
> Lightweight
> Commando
> 
> So much fun, you don't really get many kills, but I got 32 assists in two games lol.
> 
> Oh, and Scavenger Pro is Bandolier.




The shield has some interesting tactical uses in the game. It would be interesting to see it's reception in the competitive arena community.


----------



## Fatback

I use what ever gun I need to use for my experience points. I just finished my TAR which is a really good gun.

Right now I'm using the SCAR, with red dot sight, and FMJ. Got the raffica M93 with a silencer and red dot. I use bling(pro), stopping power(pro) and steady aim(pro) and last stand for my death streak.

I also snipe a lot. So on that I have the WA2000 with a silencer and FMJ. Got the same secendery weapon. and the same perks and death streak.

Oh and I have the throwing knife on all of my classes


----------



## JlCollins005

fatback if your playing xbox live add me JCollins1987 i to usually get a kill streak of around 10-15 before dying ive had the nuke quite a few times as well.  i rarely run out of ammo thx to scavenger


----------



## Fatback

JlCollins005 said:


> fatback if your playing xbox live add me JCollins1987 i to usually get a kill streak of around 10-15 before dying ive had the nuke quite a few times as well.  i rarely run out of ammo thx to scavenger



Alright will do


----------



## Shane

Anyone think the Shield is too over-powered?...i mean, Me and about 5 others teammates were shooting the hell out of one person that had one,and none hit him until he got his weapon out.

I realy like the Tactical Insertion....i have that on all of my classes,so when i get killed i instantly get respawned and kill the guy back lol.

cant wait to unlock the Claymore either that should come in very handy when im sniping in a room.


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone think the Shield is too over-powered?...i mean me and about 5 others were shooting the hell out of one person that had one,and none hit him until he got his weapon out.



yea i agree.  i think it should reduce the damage, not totally eliminate it. but still you can easily flank shield people.


----------



## Shane

Droogie said:


> yea i agree.  i think it should reduce the damage, not totally eliminate it. but still you can easily flank shield people.



Actualy....come to think of it,Ive never tried killing any enemy with a shield on with a  AT4-HS rocket launcher....surely that will kill him lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Droogie said:


> yea i agree.  i think it should reduce the damage, not totally eliminate it. but still you can easily flank shield people.





Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone think the Shield is too over-powered?...i mean, Me and about 5 others teammates were shooting the hell out of one person that had one,and none hit him until he got his weapon out.
> 
> I realy like the Tactical Insertion....i have that on all of my classes,so when i get killed i instantly get respawned and kill the guy back lol.
> 
> cant wait to unlock the Claymore either that should come in very handy when im sniping in a room.



The shield is awesome, lol. I went a few rounds of just beating people down with it, I unlocked most of the achievements, even got the shield emblem, lol. 

They're actually pretty easy to take down, just got to know what to do.




Nevakonaza said:


> Actualy....come to think of it,Ive never tried killing any enemy with a shield on with a  AT4-HS rocket launcher....surely that will kill him lol.



Not sure how that would end, I use the blast shield with the riot shield, I'm pretty much invincible from the front. I was chasing a guy who was walking backwards, firing several rounds at me, throwing grenades, and even setting out claymores, needless to say, I ended up getting him, lol.


----------



## ScOuT

Is it me or is it messed up again?

I can't play anything online for hours now


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> Is it me or is it messed up again?
> 
> I can't play anything online for hours now



I have problems sometimes...Cannot connect to host,then i had a timed out error or something along those lines,But most of the time its been fine.

You have to expect problems,i mean the game has not been out all that long.

Does anyone know how to change your control keys in the game? remember in cod MW and World at war to use your knife it was V?

Nows its E...annoying.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I have problems sometimes...Cannot connect to host,then i had a timed out error or something along those lines,But most of the time its been fine.
> 
> You have to expect problems,i mean the game has not been out all that long.
> 
> Does anyone know how to change your control keys in the game? remember in cod MW and World at war to use your knife it was V?
> 
> Nows its E...annoying.



idk if you can do it out of game, but the first time i had to knife (in the training level of the single player, that shows how early ) I got annoyed straight away and swapped tov

in game press esc to bring up the menu, go to options, controls (this may already be in the menu and options may not have to be clicked, I can't remember off the top of my head. The rest of this path should be spot on though), combat and find mellee and click it then press v


----------



## Machin3

Does the campaign on xbox 360 and pc differ or is it the same?


----------



## Calibretto

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Does the campaign on xbox 360 and pc differ or is it the same?


It's the same.


----------



## Machin3

Calibretto said:


> It's the same.



Ok. Just wondering because I was reading a review on IGN and people say that the campaign sucks on PC but the campaign on Xbox 360 is amazing.


----------



## ganzey

LOL, i found this on MW2 in makarov's safehouse. one of the last levels. i just thought it was funny.


----------



## Machin3

ganzey said:


> LOL, i found this on MW2 in makarov's safehouse. one of the last levels. i just thought it was funny.



Lmao. That was preset in the game?


----------



## ganzey

yeah, no mods


----------



## Fatback

I was playing groundwar earlier, and I went 74-18 that is the best I have done on MW2 so far.


----------



## Hdk20

I got it for the 360 so far it's one of the best games I played I heard that for the PC it failed.


----------



## Shane

Hdk20 said:


> I got it for the 360 so far it's one of the best games I played I heard that for the PC it failed.



Its not a fail at all,Just everyone is moaning about dedicated servers.

Its a fantastic game.


----------



## mtb211

wait til you finish the entire game, you will be so confused your have a seizure


----------



## Aastii

I played online today and, most probably because it was on an xbox, not a PC, my thoughts are meh. It isn't anything special at all, I prefer CoD4 online still. I want to play it on PC though, even though I will only be able to play with close people and not be able to customise hardly anything, I think it would be better on PC than console, after all, fps+console=fail. Consoles have their places, but for fps it really isn't theirs


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> I played online today and, most probably because it was on an xbox, not a PC, my thoughts are meh. It isn't anything special at all, I prefer CoD4 online still. I want to play it on PC though, even though I will only be able to play with close people and not be able to customise hardly anything, I think it would be better on PC than console, after all, *fps+console=fail*. Consoles have their places, but for fps it really isn't theirs



Some people would disagree with you. 

http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/51467/Modern-Warfare-2-U-K-PC-Sales-Lagging-Way-Behind



And what are you complaining about with hardly customizing anything? The guns? The servers?


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Some people would disagree with you.
> 
> http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/51467/Modern-Warfare-2-U-K-PC-Sales-Lagging-Way-Behind
> 
> 
> 
> And what are you complaining about with hardly customizing anything? The guns? The servers?



Oh yes, because sales is a good way to distinguish which it is better on, because PC gamers simply adore MW2  As much as there are some people that went against what they were against, there are still a very large number that haven't got the game, they are the people that cancelled their preorders, which is why initial sales AND sales after initial release aren't as high, not to mention the fact that more people play PS3 and xbox than PC.

I mean the genre itself is not suited to consoles, you can't get the precision or the swing speed like you can on a PC, RTS games, RPG, puzzle, family, fighting games, all great for consoles, but fps games are suited more for the console.

And I mean the server customisibility, obviously not the gunes, IW seem to have spent the last 2 years of developement making the CoD4 maps into 2 player maps with twists for spec ops and making a massive arsenal of guns and upgrades for the guns and perks, and upgrades for the perks, and tags and names, and upgrades for the tags and names


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> Oh yes, because sales is a good way to distinguish which it is better on, because PC gamers simply adore MW2  As much as there are some people that went against what they were against, there are still a very large number that haven't got the game, they are the people that cancelled their preorders, which is why initial sales AND sales after initial release aren't as high, not to mention the fact that more people play PS3 and xbox than PC.
> 
> I mean the genre itself is not suited to consoles, you can't get the precision or the swing speed like you can on a PC, RTS games, RPG, puzzle, family, fighting games, all great for consoles, but fps games are suited more for the console.
> 
> And I mean the server customisibility, obviously not the gunes, IW seem to have spent the last 2 years of developement making the CoD4 maps into 2 player maps with twists for spec ops and making a massive arsenal of guns and upgrades for the guns and perks, and upgrades for the perks, and tags and names, and upgrades for the tags and names



You have to relieve some people just like a controller better then a mouse, I know I do. Also people don't care about precision or swing speed, they just want to play the game. I know when I got MW2 I wasn't think humm should I get it on PC so I will have better precision and swing speed. 

Most people is not going to buy a gaming PC because it's not worth there time and money. To play a game on a PC is much more difficult then it is on a console. With a PC you have to make sure you have the right hardware and software to run the game. No counting if you don't then you can't even play it without spending extra money for what you need. With a console all you have to do is buy it plug it in and play the game. 

Simple and cheap is what people want and PC just doesn't have that. 

I love both console and PC, and I don't try to compare the two because each one is different to me. I will always like consoles for there simple but effective ways. I will always like PC for there customization and there power of a console.


----------



## Aastii

I didn't say PCs were the only choice for gaming and that they are better than consoles in every way, I said for fps games they are because of the precision and the wing speed, it is easier to aim, you can feel it better, you can move faster.

I know about the hardware and how upgrades are needed for certain games which aren't on consoles, but how that wouldn make fps games any worse for a PC or better for console, i don't know, it is beside the point

And also, the first post that I put that fps don't work too good on consoles, just so happened to be a post containing purely my opinion, not fact, I know people prefer certain things over others and everyone has different preferences.


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> I didn't say PCs were the only choice for gaming and that they are better than consoles in every way, I said for fps games they are because of the precision and the wing speed, it is easier to aim, you can feel it better, you can move faster.
> 
> I know about the hardware and how upgrades are needed for certain games which aren't on consoles, but how that wouldn make fps games any worse for a PC or better for console, i don't know, it is beside the point
> 
> And also, the first post that I put that fps don't work too good on consoles, just so happened to be a post containing purely my opinion, not fact, I know people prefer certain things over others and everyone has different preferences.



Actually only the first part was about fps. The rest was just me ranting about why most people rather have a console then PC. I got sidetracked I guess.

IMO it is harder for me to aim using a mouse. I also think there are way to many keys to keep up with on the keyboard. Also a lot of times I get killed because I hit the wrong key. I don't like to move fast, I like my sensitivity low so being able to move faster on a PC dose nothing for me. Like you said some people have different preferences, so I think it is the wrong to say that fps are better on PC, because to me and many others they are worse.


----------



## Aastii

there are more buttons on an xbox controller or PS3 controller than on a PC fps.

The only buttons used in CoD on pc are w, a, s, d, q, e, ,r, v, ctrl, shift, space, left click, right click, move mouse and middle mouse button, that makes 15.

On your xbox controller (PS3 is the same) you have left trigger, right trigger, left button, right button, up, down, left, right, a, b, x, y, left anologue stick push, right analogu stick push, left analogue stick move, right analogue stick move, that makes 16.

On a control it is more centralised I suppose, but on a keyboard it is too, you can reach all of the buttons needed without moving your wrist and on the mouse all of the buttons are their straight away, again no movement needed, so you can't really say there are too many buttons for a keyboard, when that would mean htere are too many for a controller aswell 

Oh, and back on subject a bit, does anyone else find that on xbox in both splitscreen and full screen, the people are shiny ?


----------



## Fatback

I don't have to move my wrist when I use a controller, all the buttons are within finger reach, but when I use a key board I have to move my whole arm for certain fps I have played..

Also the left and right analogue stick would not count as a button which is why it is called an *analogue stick*. Also that is only for COD you are talking about fps in general. Some of the fps I have played use more keys.

As for the shiny thing mine isn't like that, it could be the game settings or maybe the Monitor/TV.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> I don't have to move my wrist when I use a controller, all the buttons are within finger reach, but when I use a key board I have to move my whole arm for certain fps I have played..
> 
> Also the left and right analogue stick would not count as a button which is why it is called an *analogue stick*. Also that is only for COD you are talking about fps in general. Some of the fps I have played use more keys.
> 
> As for the shiny thing mine isn't like that, it could be the game settings or maybe the Monitor/TV.



that is clearly a terrible fps that you played then to have stuff spread out all over the place: look at the big PC fps games, CoD, BF, UT, all of them have those buttons as necesities, the others that it may have are just for the sake of being there, nobody uses them, the ones with them spread out...well I can't think of any tbh, that goes to show how popular they are 

and the shiny thing, all of the guns and that looked shiny and the people did, but it was only on CoD and GoW, but stuff is shiny on GoW anyway   all other games were fine though, so i dunno


----------



## Fatback

Come to think of it, all the ones that is like that were pretty bad.

I don't know what is up, maybe it was just the game settings or something, because mine nor my dads is like that. Man I haven't played GoW in ages, I have the 2nd one but it is awful, but the first one was awesome.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Is it true Trojans are being sent through MW2 to people hosting games? (PC)


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> Come to think of it, all the ones that is like that were pretty bad.
> 
> I don't know what is up, maybe it was just the game settings or something, because mine nor my dads is like that. Man I haven't played GoW in ages, I have the 2nd one but it is awful, but the first one was awesome.



oh yes GoW is brilliant, soooo much fun



Dazzeerr said:


> Is it true Trojans are being sent through MW2 to people hosting games? (PC)



yep, apparently so, yet another reason why dedi servers are needed


----------



## Droogie

I don't get why people say gears 2 is so much worse than 1.  It's literally the exact same game, with more weapons, maps, and game modes. and a much more organized online system.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> I don't get why people say gears 2 is so much worse than 1.  It's literally the exact same game, with more weapons, maps, and game modes. and a much more organized online system.



isn't that really what halo is, but swap gears 2 for halo 3, and 1 for halo 1 or 2?

The idea got old, it was good for one game, but taking it further was too much, there was too much in it i think, which sounds silly i know because compared to others, GoW had not alot, but it was still too much for it.

it just didn't feel the same as GoW 1 I think, I was probably spouting crap that last paragraph, but I suppose I was probably just clutching at straws for why it wasn't as good, it just isn't, idk why, can't put my finger on it


----------



## Droogie

The only thing I didn't like about Gears 2, were the fact that smoke nades knocked you over, that was ridicolous.  otherwise it was a solid game.  

Each Halo game is actually quite different, the core gameplay stays intact, but the Halo 2 and Halo 3 are both great and different online games.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> The only thing I didn't like about Gears 2, were the fact that smoke nades knocked you over, that was ridicolous.  otherwise it was a solid game.
> 
> Each Halo game is actually quite different, the core gameplay stays intact, but the Halo 2 and Halo 3 are both great and different online games.



Halo 3 was NOT great online, bunch of wingey whiney 13 year olds mouthing off at everyone and everything that happens, ruined the whole thing


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> Halo 3 was NOT great online, bunch of wingey whiney 13 year olds mouthing off at everyone and everything that happens, ruined the whole thing



that's not halo, that's xbox live in general. mw2 has got to have some of the most annoying people i've ever encountered online. 

the gameplay itself is unique, and really well done.  custom games are always fun, and if you find the right people, you can get some really competitive ones going.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> that's not halo, that's xbox live in general. mw2 has got to have some of the most annoying people i've ever encountered online.
> 
> the gameplay itself is unique, and really well done.  custom games are always fun, and if you find the right people, you can't get some really competitive ones going.



I think the sp is ok, but online, bceause of the XBL community, it sucks, and it isn't a game good enough to overcome it


----------



## Matthew1990

This game is currently unavailable omg


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> This game is currently unavailable omg



what, where are you trying to get it from and for what platform?


----------



## Matthew1990

nvm its fixed now.


----------



## mtb211

wtf you mean trojans are being sent online, just pc or console gamesrs too?


----------



## Aastii

mtb211 said:


> wtf you mean trojans are being sent online, just pc or console gamesrs too?



PC only ofc  All of this, and the lower number of sales, and that moaning, and the iritating lack of decent servers, and the rest of the long list of failures could have been avoided...with dedicated servers


----------



## ScOuT

This game is starting to piss me off. About half the time I connect and try and play a game online...it can't form a game. I have tried every mode, shutting down Steam and restarting it...about everything. It has been like this for a few days now. 

This needs to get fixed ASAP!


----------



## linkin

MW2 looks like a total flop to me.


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> isn't that really what halo is, but swap gears 2 for halo 3, and 1 for halo 1 or 2?
> 
> The idea got old, it was good for one game, but taking it further was too much, there was too much in it i think, which sounds silly i know because compared to others, GoW had not alot, but it was still too much for it.
> 
> *it just didn't feel the same as GoW 1 I think*, I was probably spouting crap that last paragraph, but I suppose I was probably just clutching at straws for why it wasn't as good, it just isn't, idk why, can't put my finger on it



That's it, GoW1 was so good, it was almost perfect other then a lot of glitching. When 2 came out it had so much hype and it was just a big let down, like most game sequels are. I don't think they needed a GoW2 really all they had to do is fix the glitching on the first one, add some maps and guns and you got the perfect game.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> That's it, GoW1 was so good, it was almost perfect other then a lot of glitching. When 2 came out it had so much hype and it was just a big let down, like most game sequels are. I don't think they needed a GoW2 really all they had to do is fix the glitching on the first one, add some maps and guns and you got the perfect game.



i don't know about the perfect game, but certainly it was a very very good game, a defining game of the naughties


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> i don't know about the perfect game, but certainly it was a very very good game, a defining game of the naughties



IMO it was, it had everything I wanted in a game, but the glitching(on 360) really messed the whole game up. No matter how many patches they released they always found a way around it.

lol we have gotten of topic again


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> IMO it was, it had everything I wanted in a game, but the glitching(on 360) really messed the whole game up. No matter how many patches they released they always found a way around it.
> 
> lol we have gotten of topic again



lol, when it is OT of this quality, who cares 

Me and a friend used to sit in games glitching, just to try and find them and do them and at times it was more fun than playing the actual game itself...our other fun thing to do was go into games with team killing on, go on opposite teams and race to kill the entire team  As you can probably tell, we got quite a few complaints put against us


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> lol, when it is OT of this quality, who cares
> 
> Me and a friend used to sit in games glitching, just to try and find them and do them and at times it was more fun than playing the actual game itself...our other fun thing to do was go into games with team killing on, go on opposite teams and race to kill the entire team  As you can probably tell, we got quite a few complaints put against us



ROFL, yea the glitches where fun, but I don't like people glitching and killing me when I was in a ranked game. Which is just about all I used to play, I never got my 10k kills though to bad I was only about 2k away.


----------



## Gooberman

Ha! someone brought their 360 into school and we played MW2 for 20 min!!!! WOOT xD lol we were making a video in a class about the game


----------



## linkin

Lmao!


----------



## Justin

just finished the campaign on regular difficulty this afternoon. redoing it now on veteran for the trophies.


----------



## Aastii

jnskyliner34 said:


> just finished the campaign on regular difficulty this afternoon. redoing it now on veteran for the trophies.



the story is so good isn't it  ?


----------



## Justin

Aastii said:


> the story is so good isn't it  ?



love it! love it! love it! love it! 

what's everyone's best time in SSDD? i got 34 secs. you need to get under 30 to unlock the achievement/trophy.


----------



## Aastii

jnskyliner34 said:


> love it! love it! love it! love it!
> 
> what's everyone's best time in SSDD? i got 34 secs. you need to get under 30 to unlock the achievement/trophy.



I dunno, I did as I did in the CoD4 course and just got past it and didn't care so I could get onto the rest of the game


----------



## Justin

veteran mode is a bitch! i just finished the hornets nest on veteran, takedown has been the hardest so far on veteran for me. bloody favelas filled with militia.


----------



## 87dtna

I need to get this game...but I'm not paying $60 for it.


----------



## Aastii

jnskyliner34 said:


> veteran mode is a bitch! i just finished the hornets nest on veteran, takedown has been the hardest so far on veteran for me. bloody favelas filled with militia.



oh man on hardened it was a bitch, I am purposefully not doing veteran, too much work for 0 gain


----------



## Justin

Aastii said:


> oh man on hardened it was a bitch, I am purposefully not doing veteran, too much work for 0 gain



even on regular on my first playthrough it was kinda of a bitch already. us console players do it for the trophy/achievements. 

screenshot from my facebook. _(ignore my FB name at the moment, addicted to MW2 way to much at the moment.)
_


----------



## Machin3

I'm planning on getting my copy finally tomorrow. I hope I'm not too far behind.


----------



## Shane

Well just reached Lvl29 this afternoon and unlocked the Ninja Perk ive been wanting.....that alongside Cold-Blooded perk are a deadly combination imo.


----------



## Justin

i so want to try multiplayer. i lag even when i played spec ops with a friend in the same state as me. i'll change my router, just found out my router is shit. linksys wrt54g version 5.


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> i so want to try multiplayer. i lag even when i played spec ops with a friend in the same state as me. i'll change my router, just found out my router is shit. linksys wrt54g version 5.



Multiplayer is really good,occasionaly il get in a game that's very laggy  and il just leave and search for another but 95 % of the time it's been great.

If you're looking for a good, but cheap router i recommend mine it's been very reliable and iget great wireless speeds.


Netgear WNR2000

http://www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/WirelessNRoutersandGateways/WNR2000.aspx


----------



## Aastii

Well I think that for clans, it is broke still BUT last night our clan proved that matches are sort of possible: We had a clan match (not me, I don't have the game) against another clan and for all but 3 of the 10 players, it was ok.

We mainly have players from UK and Netherlands and for all but 1 it was ok, for them they have players from all around europe, about 60% UK, but then they have french, germans, dutch, spanish etc and 2 of them had severe lag.

It was nowhere near as good as using a dedi server, when we have CoD4 matches we have nobody having lag, even when we have played people in USA, but it is sort of possible :good:


----------



## Bacon

I have discovered that using the Riot Shield enrages the opposing team, even though 90% of the time I'm using it I go negative.

Also, for those of you that are having trouble killing people with the riot shield, aim for the exteriors (ie, feet, arms, shoulders, even if they are crouched down you can usually hit some part of their body) or run up to them, let them hit you and right as they're in the motion of hitting you, knife.

Best tips come from those that are using it, amirite?


----------



## Aastii

Bacon said:


> I have discovered that using the Riot Shield enrages the opposing team, even though 90% of the time I'm using it I go negative.
> 
> Also, for those of you that are having trouble killing people with the riot shield, aim for the exteriors (ie, feet, arms, shoulders, even if they are crouched down you can usually hit some part of their body) or run up to them, let them hit you and right as they're in the motion of hitting you, knife.
> 
> Best tips come from those that are using it, amirite?



if you are one of the people that gets pissed off at it, you can piss them off back by using a noob tube on them, just drop it just behind them and boom, they dead


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Bacon said:


> I have discovered that using the Riot Shield enrages the opposing team, even though 90% of the time I'm using it I go negative.
> 
> Also, for those of you that are having trouble killing people with the riot shield, aim for the exteriors (ie, feet, arms, shoulders, even if they are crouched down you can usually hit some part of their body) or run up to them, let them hit you and right as they're in the motion of hitting you, knife.
> 
> Best tips come from those that are using it, amirite?



The shield is awesome, I used it for a few rounds straight and unlocked a few titles and a shield emblem.


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> Well just reached Lvl29 this afternoon and unlocked the Ninja Perk ive been wanting.....that alongside Cold-Blooded perk are a deadly combination imo.



those are nice perks, i use them for search and destroy.


----------



## Fatback

I raised my kill death ratio from 1.51 to 1.57 in the past 2 nights, So I'm happy about that. I'm level 59 now, and half way to 60 which will be easy to get to sense I have some challenges that I'm about to finish.


----------



## starlitjoker

im getting sick of this game. I want Battlefield bad company now plz


----------



## Bacon

Aastii said:


> if you are one of the people that gets pissed off at it, you can piss them off back by using a noob tube on them, just drop it just behind them and boom, they dead



Thats assuming the person isn't using the blast shield as well, which I often do 


Edit:



jnskyliner34 said:


> love it! love it! love it! love it!
> 
> what's everyone's best time in SSDD? i got 34 secs. you need to get under 30 to unlock the achievement/trophy.



25.25 sec with 114% accuracy (I guess knifing makes your accuracy go over 100% lol)

0 missed enemys
0 killed civilians

Time before accuracy bonus: 30.95


I could probably get a little faster, but thats all I needed. Used the handgun and just raced through it.


----------



## Justin

wow. i'm slow. stupid analog sticks. lol


----------



## Droogie

well i've notice one major flaw with multiplayer (for 360 anyway).  the way IW has set up matchmaking, causes people to be totally selfish. most people care more about their k/d ratio, accuracy, kill count, challenges, etc. than actually winning the game.  i can't tell you how many times people have jumped in front of me to steal my kill, and then die 3 seconds later.  about half the objective games i get into, consist of camping and exploiting the objective points to rack up a bunch of cheap kills.  they seriously need to consider putting in some kind of punishment for losing games..

the gameplay is great, but the majority of games are just not competative enough for me.


----------



## Justin

just finished campaign for a second time, this time on veteran!


----------



## Droogie

jnskyliner34 said:


> just finished campaign for a second time, this time on veteran!



hell yeah, my next run will be on veteran.  cod4 was brilliant on vet, it must have taken me 100 tries to get mile high club


----------



## Calibretto

Droogie said:


> well i've notice one major flaw with multiplayer (for 360 anyway).  the way IW has set up matchmaking, causes people to be totally selfish. most people care more about their k/d ratio, accuracy, kill count, challenges, etc. than actually winning the game.  i can't tell you how many times people have jumped in front of me to steal my kill, and then die 3 seconds later.  about half the objective games i get into, consist of camping and exploiting the objective points to rack up a bunch of cheap kills.  they seriously need to consider putting in some kind of punishment for losing games..
> 
> the gameplay is great, but the majority of games are just not competative enough for me.


That's because players don't care about teamwork. I know that I only care about teamwork when all my friends and I are playing together, but when I'm with a bunch of random, idiotic guys, I could care less.


----------



## Shane

Calibretto said:


> That's because players don't care about teamwork. I know that I only care about teamwork when all my friends and I are playing together, but when I'm with a bunch of random, idiotic guys, I could care less.



Yeah thats always been a problem in Multi fps online i think....come to think about it though i was in a game a few nights ago where we stuck together and covered each other as we moved....worked very well.


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah thats always been a problem in Multi fps online i think....come to think about it though i was in a game a few nights ago where we stuck together and covered each other as we moved....worked very well.



exactly, it works well. but where is the incentive to do that? where is the incentive to win games! online gaming used to be about winning! not personal performance, or some stupid challenges or statistics.  

i really think call of duty is missing something that is crucial to a competative online gaming experience.  

i'm sure i'll get bashed for mentioning halo, but in that game, if you lost your level dropped! and therefore people were more concerned about winning, rather than getting the highest kill count.


----------



## Fatback

Droogie said:


> exactly, it works well. but where is the incentive to do that? where is the incentive to win games! online gaming used to be about winning! not personal performance, or some stupid challenges or statistics.
> 
> i really think call of duty is missing something that is crucial to a competative online gaming experience.
> 
> i'm sure i'll get bashed for mentioning halo, but in that game, if you lost your level dropped! and therefore people were more concerned about winning, rather than getting the highest kill count.



Yea but the problem with halo is that people was so concerned about winning that they would do anything to win. Also the people that wasn't good at halo could never rank up because they would always loose games. At least in call of duty the people that aren't that great can level up and not have to worry about dropping.


----------



## Droogie

Fatback said:


> At least in call of duty the *people that aren't that great can level up* and not have to worry about dropping.



this is where i have a problem.


----------



## Fatback

You have a problem ranking up in COD or halo? what are you saying?


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> this is where i have a problem.



but notice how CoD4 and MW2 have many more people than Halo playing online every day, because it is open to more people, those that are amazing at the game, those that aren't very good and all inbetween.

Also on Halo, the customisibility isn't even close to as much as on CoD, on CoD if you didn't let the not-so-good people rank up, they would have payed for the content but never be able to use it, because they aren't so good.

Why are you bothered that not very good people can get stuff anyway? If they are that bad it shouldn't be hard to kill them regardless of their class


----------



## Droogie

the fact that you really don't have to be good in cod to achieve anything significant.  it's mainstream gaming at it's best.

on the other hand i think the game play aspect of cod is very very good, with some minor tweaks to matchmaking, i think it could be a hell of a lot more competitive.



Aastii said:


> Why are you bothered that not very good people can get stuff anyway? If they are that bad it shouldn't be hard to kill them regardless of their class



did you read my previous posts?


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> the fact that you really don't have to be good in cod to achieve anything significant.  it's mainstream gaming at it's best.
> 
> on the other hand i think the game play aspect of cod is very very good, with some minor tweaks to matchmaking, i think it could be a hell of a lot more competitive.
> 
> 
> 
> *did you read my previous posts?*



Yes, but regardless of whether you go up or down in rank bceause of winning or losing, if you suck at the game then it will take much longer to get anything decent than a good player, so although you aren't as good, you have to work a hell of alot harder because you have to put in more time, so you do deserve it even then, not for skill, but for determination


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> Yes, but regardless of whether you go up or down in rank bceause of winning or losing, if you suck at the game then it will take much longer to get anything decent than a good player, so although you aren't as good, you have to work a hell of alot harder because you have to put in more time, so you do deserve it even then, not for skill, but for determination



even still. you're working ONLY for your own reputation, you aren't playing the damn game to win!


----------



## Fatback

Why does it matter if you win you don't get anything it's just a game. I play for fun I don't care if I win or loose or if a get 1 kill and die 50 times as long as I have fun. I'm not saying I don't like to win or get a lot of kills but stuff like that isn't important to me. People that are worried about that kind of stuff just need a reality check so they can see how unimportant killing somebody in a game is.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> even still. you're working ONLY for your own reputation, you aren't playing the damn game to win!





Fatback said:


> Why does it matter if you win you don't get anything it's just a game. I play for fun I don't care if I win or loose or if a get 1 kill and die 50 times as long as I have fun. I'm not saying I don't like to win or get a lot of kills but stuff like that isn't important to me. People that are worried about that kind of stuff just need a reality check so they can see how unimportant killing somebody in a game is.



+1

the only time I ever play to win is during clan matches, which as I said a few pages ago, we tried in our clan on MW2 and it epically failed, it only just worked but can never work like CoD4 or BF does, so MW2, when I get it, will be purely for fun, not for the competative side like CoD4 is


----------



## Droogie

*sigh*

i never said winning was incredibly important to me.  i said, that the matchmaking/point system, takes away from the competitiveness of the game.

EDIT:



Aastii said:


> MW2, when I get it, will be purely for fun, not for the competative side like CoD4 is



yea, that's what i mean. but don't you think it would be an awesome game to have a competitive side?


----------



## Fatback

When I was in a clan on COD4 I never thought about winning. I just like how the team worked together and thought it was really fun just to plan a strategy before the game. Then play and see the plan work perfectly, that is the really big thing I like about being in a clan.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> *sigh*
> 
> i never said winning was incredibly important to me.  i said, that the matchmaking/point system, takes away from the competitiveness of the game.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> yea, that's what i mean. but don't you think it would be an awesome game to have a competitive side?



oh yea I do, but I think like CoD4 there should be a casual side to it, where people who spend maybe half an hour a week playing video games don't get punished for that, but like the hardcore people that play 16 hours a day, are rewarded for it.

It is like we have 6 CoD4 servers now, 5 are for casual people, 2 are modded with really fun mods so it takes it even further to the casual side, but we have one (1) match server which we use for maybe an hour a night, 5-7 days a week, the majority of the time we play for fun, not to win, but to relax after a day at work, college, uni, whatever we do, not to get all uptight about how the game works and how noobs are rewarded even though they are enjoying it just as much as we are


----------



## linkin

I'm going to try the singleplayer now. Yes, I "bought" the game.


----------



## Justin

Droogie said:


> hell yeah, my next run will be on veteran.  cod4 was brilliant on vet, it must have taken me 100 tries to get mile high club



*SPOILER ALERT*













the part where you finished downloading Makarov's files and then run to the LZ, I must've died at least 50 times just getting out of the house. It took me a while then thought of throwing flashbangs as I ran to the LZ. haha! 

i'm missing a couple of trophies/achievements. kill 10 chickens in 30 secs in the market, kill 5 people with 5 diff weapons in a row, run the SSDD in under 30 secs, the enemy intel trophies. i'll re-do those but on recruit.  also need the Spec Ops trophies.


----------



## Aastii

lol I knew there would be some dort of acchievment for those chickens


----------



## ellanky

Finally got MW2 last night for $40,  its cool!
If you want to play Spec-Op just add my new steam account: catcherintherye19 (dont ask why i chose that name, lol) Using the name El CApitan


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Wow, the whole boycott/complaining issue really hit MW2's sales.. Hard..

http://features.csmonitor.com/innov...y-series-sales-top-3-billion-activision-says/


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Wow, the whole boycott/complaining issue really hit MW2's sales.. Hard..
> 
> http://features.csmonitor.com/innov...y-series-sales-top-3-billion-activision-says/



you do realise maybe 5% are PC sales right, the rest are console sales. I know that is still alot, but I bet most of those PC sales are people that don't read forums/blogs/news sites so knew nothing about the lack of dedi servers, or are people that were annoyed at the lack of servers, so had a big winge and then ended up keeping their preorder anyway because they were suffering from the British syndrome, by which I mean moan until nobody gives a shit then do nothing about it anyway.

The majority of people that I know who play CoD seriously, which is quite a few because I paly competatively so know alot of people from alot of clans, haven't got MW2, because of the servers, so yes, it has sold quite alot on PC, but nowhere near the amoung that it would have without the stupid decision that IW made


----------



## Droogie

do NOT press


----------



## ScOuT

The last couple days I have noticed players that just won't die. I realize there are awesome players out there but they have cracked the cheat code already. That kinda disappoints me...when I join a server and a portion of the players have cheat codes 

That's one of the issues you would not deal with if you had dedi servers...the admins can just kick them.

Today I played for about an hour...there was a group on the server with the tag [AWG] and explosions could not kill them. I was on top of a building looking straight down at one laying in the prone capturing my flag. I threw a nade and it landed right on top of him. He just layed there and the nade blew up right on top of him. He stood up and shot me. I switched to a Scar with a nade launcher and had about a dozen hits on those guys...no explosions could kill them. That's all I was doing was trying to kill these guys with bombs...nothing.

I am afraid what another couple months will be like, the servers will be so full of cheaters you won't even want to play This game will be completely ruined!


----------



## Machin3

ScOuT said:


> The last couple days I have noticed players that just won't die. I realize there are awesome players out there but they have cracked the cheat code already. That kinda disappoints me...when I join a server and a portion of the players have cheat codes I am afraid what another couple months will be like, the servers will be so full of cheaters you won't even want to play
> 
> That's one of the issues you would not deal with if you had dedi servers...the admins can just kick them.



True that! I was playing yesterday and someone used a rank hack and got to level 10 prestige. That's just stupid. It took me like 45 hours of gameplay to get to level 70. I hate people who do that.


----------



## Matthew1990

What is the challege in that!!!!???? I am loving my heartbeat sensor at the moment 

Only lvl 42 :/ 28hrs played, I think.


----------



## Ramodkk

Midnight_fox1 said:


> True that! I was playing yesterday and someone used a rank hack and got to level 10 prestige. That's just stupid. It took me like 45 hours of gameplay to get to level 70. I hate people who do that.



Why do you hate cheaters so much? They're the ones missing out on gameplay 

Although I see your point, they ruin matches.


----------



## Droogie

[YT]Wgn2jugK_Hk[/YT]

here is a nice critical review of mw2. enjoy


----------



## Machin3

Droogie said:


> [YT]Wgn2jugK_Hk[/YT]
> 
> here is a nice critical review of mw2. enjoy



I saw 5 seconds of this when a friend showed me it and I couldn't take it for some reason and shut it off.


----------



## Droogie

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I saw 5 seconds of this when a friend showed me it and I couldn't take it for some reason and shut it off.



ok, thanks for sharing


----------



## Shane

Anyone know how many chickens you have to kill for that challenge? also on what map?

Also I know why Midnight_fox1 is so frustrated with hackers...I am too,Im not one to start shouting "HACKER!" in a game because he killed me more that twice but unfortunately there are already hackers in MW2..

I have all the stealth perks, invisible on heartbeat sensor...yet one of the enemy managed to track me down and kill me...in the kill cam I was showing on his heartbeat sensor radar and when he shot me it was like instant kill.......not a headshot either so must have been hacking 

I just really hope VAC pulls itself together and bans them for good


----------



## Fatback

Droogie said:


> [YT]Wgn2jugK_Hk[/YT]
> 
> here is a nice critical review of mw2. enjoy



LMAO, where you serious about that be a critical review? There is something deeply wrong with this kid. Also what is up with his head it's like......I don't know what it is but it is weird looking. Also either he is a really good actor, or he is a whinny baby for crying about a game.


----------



## Droogie

Fatback said:


> LMAO, where you serious about that be a critical review? There is something deeply wrong with this kid. Also what is up with his head it's like......I don't know what it is but it is weird looking. Also either he is a really good actor, or he is a whinny baby for crying about a game.



ha, it was sarcasm dude.  i think it's a legit video, which is quite sad.


----------



## Fatback

Droogie said:


> ha, it was sarcasm dude.  i think it's a legit video, which is quite sad.



ROFL, just making sure. Yea I hope this isn't real, but that kid looks like he has issues so I don't doubt that it is.

Anyways thanks for sharing because I got a really good laugh off of that


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Droogie said:


> [YT]Wgn2jugK_Hk[/YT]
> 
> here is a nice critical review of mw2. enjoy



Lol, you forgot the sarcasm tags. Well, first off, that kid looks unstable to begin with. Second, it looked like the PS3 version. Third, maybe I missed it, but he never gave a reason as to why he was so distraught, it looks like he wasn't that good in MP, or couldn't get past the campaign.


----------



## lexmark

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Lol, you forgot the sarcasm tags. Well, first off, that kid looks unstable to begin with. Second, it looked like the PS3 version. Third, maybe I missed it, but he never gave a reason as to why he was so distraught, it looks like he wasn't that good in MP, or couldn't get past the campaign.




well, i got pissed off after playing 4 hours of mw2 pc online...  just imagine playing 17 hours straight    I'd prolly punch my monitor and shoot my case with a 12 guage shotgun if I played that many hours straight


----------



## Fatback

lexmark said:


> well, i got pissed off after playing 4 hours of mw2 pc online...  just imagine playing 17 hours straight    I'd prolly punch my monitor and shoot my case with a 12 guage shotgun if I played that many hours straight



The first day I got MW2 I played 19 hours straight of MP and never got mad. The next day I played 12 more hours and never got upset with the game.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> [YT]Wgn2jugK_Hk[/YT]
> 
> here is a nice critical review of mw2. enjoy



lmao, some people need to realise it is a game. He seems pretty unstable to be honest, probably just needs some sleep and a rest from a game.

I got to admit though, I laughed at him, especially when he punched the wall, started crying then went "I got blood on the wall now too "


----------



## ScOuT

That kid is screwed up bad...his parents need to get him some help.


----------



## awildgoose

Droogie said:


> [YT]Wgn2jugK_Hk[/YT]
> 
> here is a nice critical review of mw2. enjoy



Yes lol I saw this on youtube a bit ago and it is just hilarious.
Although from what I have played of Mw2 I liked it a lot.


----------



## Fatback

[YT]J8yIK_fzkko&feature=response_watch[/YT]

A video response to it.


----------



## Aastii

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1118-Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2

I think he has got it round about 100% spot on 

Yahtzee, you have done it again 

oh by the way, bad words etc etc etc


----------



## Shane

Fatback said:


> A video response to it.



Both are as bad as each other imo


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Both are as bad as each other imo



you got to admit though, it is a good laugh


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> you got to admit though, it is a good laugh



Maybe its just my sense of humour...but i didnt find any of them funny 

MW2 is pure awesomeness!


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> Maybe its just my sense of humour...but i didnt find any of them funny
> 
> MW2 is pure awesomeness!



 Well you must have a sense of humour you bought the game.


----------



## Shane

Ive recently been playing alot of "Domination" game mode,Quite alot of fun and gains you way more points than in Team Deathmatch.

Hardcore Team Deathmatch is quite fun aswell.....what game mode you guys play the most?

Im not a fan of the 3rd person gamemode


----------



## ellanky

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive recently been playing alot of "Domination" game mode,Quite alot of fun and gains you way more points than in Team Deathmatch.
> 
> Hardcore Team Deathmatch is quite fun aswell.....what game mode you guys play the most?
> 
> Im not a fan of the 3rd person gamemode



I just play Mosh Pit so I have a chance to play everything.

Someone should start a private game for CF MW2 players !


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive recently been playing alot of "Domination" game mode,Quite alot of fun and gains you way more points than in Team Deathmatch.
> 
> Hardcore Team Deathmatch is quite fun aswell.....what game mode you guys play the most?
> 
> Im not a fan of the 3rd person gamemode



Dom is the way to go IMO.  I play that more than anything.  I like objective based games a lot more than DM.  I like Search and Destroy a lot too. 

Ground war is also fun if you're looking to test out new kill streaks


----------



## g4m3rof1337

FFA for me. I can be a team player, but I feel held back most of the time.


----------



## Aastii

hoorah my mum didn't support IW  still no MW2 for me


----------



## Matthew1990

No wonder, it is +18


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> No wonder, it is +18



what? Do you mean me? I think they realise that the game ratings are a load of bull and there is nothing in there that will cause me to have nightmares or acquire a corrupt mind


----------



## Calibretto

g4m3rof1337 said:


> FFA for me. I can be a team player, but I feel held back most of the time.


I'm horrible at FFA. My ratio goes down quite a bit. On the other hand, I'm great on TDM.


----------



## Droogie

I don't really like FFA.  it seems like a lot of dumb/random luck to me half the time.  especially if you get a map like Rust.


----------



## Shane

Guys can anyone play online? Ive not been abel to play online since around 12pm today...it just doesnt find any games/players?

and nope its not my firewall or something....has to be IW.net!


----------



## Droogie

so what are everyone's thoughts on AC130 vs chopper gunner?

i've been using chopper gunner for awhile now, but recently i decided to unlock the AC130.  the thing i like about the AC130 is it's much more difficult to shoot down.  today i flew in a chopper gunner, and the thing got shot down within, literally, 5 seconds.  plus the AC130 has that one huge ass gun, that you can just drop right into the enemy spawn and get a multi-kill.  

so i think i'll be using AC130 mostly from now on.


----------



## ellanky

The AC130 is pretty fun and with the Danger Close Pro perk its even better, lol.
The chopper is good because you get quick easy kills but thats exactly why I dont kinda like it.
Its so cheap lol.


----------



## Droogie

ellanky said:


> The AC130 is pretty fun and with the Danger Close Pro perk its even better, lol.
> The chopper is good because you get quick easy kills but thats exactly why I dont kinda like it.
> Its so cheap lol.



yea but its SO easy to shoot down.  1-2 stingers usually.  while the AC130 takes 3-4, and is higher up in the air.


----------



## ellanky

Droogie said:


> yea but its SO easy to shoot down.  1-2 stingers usually.  while the AC130 takes 3-4, and is higher up in the air.



I guess so huh? lol

Ey Droogie, you up for some Spec-Ops?


----------



## Motorcharge

I'm not gonna read through 31 pages to find out, but how is PC multiplayer? I wasn't going to get it since they pulled the dedicated servers at the last minute, but I can get a copy for free from a friend that works at Activision, and after playing it on my brothers 360 I think I might get it.

Is the online multiplayer like xbox live at all in the way games are setup/organized or what?


----------



## Droogie

uk80glue said:


> I'm not gonna read through 31 pages to find out, but how is PC multiplayer? I wasn't going to get it since they pulled the dedicated servers at the last minute, but I can get a copy for free from a friend that works at Activision, and after playing it on my brothers 360 I think I might get it.
> 
> Is the online multiplayer like xbox live at all in the way games are setup/organized or what?



i believe it's identical to the 360 matchmaking.  but i've heard that a ton of people are running into to hackers.


----------



## Shane

Yeah its basically the same as the console version,Its nowhere near as bad as people are making out....they're just not happy because of no dedicated servers....for their clans which is understandable,

For me i think its the best COD yet...much better.

As for hackers,I've come across 2 or 3,Its obvious they're hacking because they know where you are all the time...you can tell by their kill cam and 40+ kills and no deaths is more proof.

I think ive become addicted to the game now though...lvl 50


----------



## Machin3

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah its basically the same as the console version,Its nowhere near as bad as people are making out....they're just not happy because of no dedicated servers....for their clans which is understandable,
> 
> For me i think its the best COD yet...much better.
> 
> As for hackers,I've come across 2 or 3,Its obvious they're hacking because they know where you are all the time...you can tell by their kill cam and 40+ kills and no deaths is more proof.
> 
> I think ive become addicted to the game now though...lvl 50



i think its really good too. I like how your always going into a full game not some server with only 2 people in it.


----------



## Shane

Midnight_fox1 said:


> i think its really good too. I like how your always going into a full game not some server with only 2 people in it.



Yeah thats a big thumbs up!

Only thing i dont like so far is....you can ever choose what map you want to play on,Your basicly forced to go on whatever map the lobby has choosen.

Also....the knife delay pisses me off,Like you see an enemy close...run to him to knife him and he moves all of a sudden,sees you and you go to swing your knife again and.... ...... ..... ...... and knife swings,But its too laet hes already got you.

http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=callofduty3&thread.id=690704

Like that


----------



## Motorcharge

Are you able to pick between hardcore and non hardcore servers?
In 4 I was always really picky about where I played and what the server settings where. Drives me nuts playing on my brothers xbox and the respawn timers are like 10 ****in seconds.


----------



## Shane

Yeah you can chose Hardcore Team Deathmatch or just normal Team Deathmatch.


----------



## Droogie

one thing i HATE about matchmaking: when you get put into a game that's already 3/4 of the way over, and you're team is losing horribly.  i've actually been put into a game before that was in he post game lobby.

i'd imagine they have enough players online to justify only putting people into new, not yet started games.  but i guess not. 

other than that, the matchmaking is pretty flawless.


----------



## Shane

Anyone else noticed that the Claymores just don't work sometimes?

I can put a claymore by a door,which i know the enemy will come through because in domination its pretty obvious if theres a door near the flag,Enemy are bound to pass through it...anyhow they just walk straight through my Claymore and it doesn't even explode? its done this like 10-15 times now!!! It must be a bug.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone else noticed that the Claymores just don't work sometimes?
> 
> I can put a claymore by a door,which i know the enemy will come through because in domination its pretty obvious if theres a door near the flag,Enemy are bound to pass through it...anyhow they just walk straight through my Claymore and it doesn't even explode? its done this like 10-15 times now!!! It must be a bug.



yup, that happened to me too


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone else noticed that the Claymores just don't work sometimes?
> 
> I can put a claymore by a door,which i know the enemy will come through because in domination its pretty obvious if theres a door near the flag,Enemy are bound to pass through it...anyhow they just walk straight through my Claymore and it doesn't even explode? its done this like 10-15 times now!!! It must be a bug.



sit rep pro delays claymore by 5 seconds.  but not a ton of people use that, and you're saying they don't blow up at all, so yea could be a bug.

i think they nerfed the claymores a little bit overall, which is good because they were a bit out of control in cod4.


----------



## Shane

Ye,i already know about that perk but even with the delay it still should explode....and alot of times its as if ive just not placed one there! 

Il have a read through the IW forum later,see if anyone else has reported the same issue.

Im not sure what they was like in COD4...never realy used them


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> Ye,i already know about that perk but even with the delay it still should explode....and alot of times its as if ive just not placed one there!
> 
> Il have a read through the IW forum later,see if anyone else has reported the same issue.
> 
> Im not sure what they was like in COD4...never realy used them



you got 2 of them in cod4.  and it didn't replace your nades.


----------



## Shane

Droogie said:


> you got 2 of them in cod4.  and it didn't replace your nades.



I thought we did!,I wonder why they limited it to 1 only?,A Claymore Pro perk would be good that unlocks and allows you to carry extra claymores,Even if we had to loose something else.


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> I thought we did!,I wonder why they limited it to 1 only?,A Claymore Pro perk would be good that unlocks and allows you to carry extra claymores,Even if we had to loose something else.



that's what scavenger is for! it replaces not only your ammo, but all of your equipment as well.  i almost am always running scavenger.


----------



## Motorcharge

Droogie said:


> you got 2 of them in cod4.  and it didn't replace your nades.



But it did take up your perk 1 slot.
Pissed me off to no end getting killed by random ones, but I thought they were fine as they were in 4.


----------



## Shane

Droogie said:


> that's what scavenger is for! it replaces not only your ammo, but all of your equipment as well.  i almost am always running scavenger.



But say you have placed a Claymore somewhere....and its not been set off yet,and you managed to re-supply your ammo with the Scavanger perk...does this not render the other Claymore useless because your only allowed one at a time?


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> But say you have placed a Claymore somewhere....and its not been set off yet,and you managed to re-supply your ammo with the Scavanger perk...does this not render the other Claymore useless because your only allowed one at a time?



nope. you can keep stacking them, not sure what the limit is.

btw, the famas is a BEAST!


----------



## Fatback

Yea I have had 4 out at one time using Scavenger, almost had 5 but somebody threw a grenade in there and blew my claymores up and it killed me with it.


----------



## Droogie

wow.  all these ****ers doing the private game in matching glitch have ruined domination.  i can't even get a good domination game anymore, they're all huge parties on random maps.


----------



## Matthew1990

Steam sucks big time.......


I was playing, map ended, apparently I got disconnected from Steam, tried to run it again and here we go....

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/818/steamo.jpg


----------



## Droogie

i'd just like to say this:

anybody who uses the model 1887 shotguns should be ashamed of yourself.  by far the most overpowered unbalanced weapon i've ever encountered in any fps.  i hate them, and the users to no end.  what the **** was infinity ward thinking...the damn things have the same range as the smgs, if not better. wth!

/rant


----------



## Motorcharge

Droogie said:


> i'd just like to say this:
> 
> anybody who uses the model 1887 shotguns should be ashamed of yourself.  by far the most overpowered unbalanced weapon i've ever encountered in any fps.  i hate them, and the users to no end.  what the **** was infinity ward thinking...the damn things have the same range as the smgs, if not better. wth!
> 
> /rant



Try firing one in real life and tell me they don't go that far.


----------



## Droogie

uk80glue said:


> Try firing one in real life and tell me they don't go that far.



maybe they do.  but they also let up a huge puff of smoke when fired in real life.  

either way, the gun is horribly overpowered.


----------



## Matthew1990

They are annoying as hell.....quit using them plz!!


----------



## Shane

Yeah ive noticed this recently...neary every high ranking player has these 1887 shotguns and theyre so overpowered!

I think they are becomming more of a problem then nube toobers now 

I just want to get the AK-47...i think its like a rank 70 unlock though 

Currently 52


----------



## Motorcharge

They're only realistic. Trust me, go shoot one in real life and you'll see what I'm talking about. Most shotguns are lethal over 100 feet easy. I also own 2 1887s in real life and the smoke is minimal and really only visible if it's cold out or if you're using black powder shells.


[YT]kxobZSc82fE[/YT]


Alls fair in love and modern warfare. I wouldn't expect someone not to use a weapon because it's effective.


----------



## Droogie

^ do you own actual vintage 1887's, or copies.  

even if they're realistic, that argument isn't valid.  because the rest of the game isn't at all realistic, it's supposed to be balanced.  

i will refuse to use these weapons, because i think it's exploiting something that is totally unfair in the game.  i'm hoping infinity ward will wise up and patch them.


----------



## Motorcharge

I own both, the original is an 1890 and even with black powder shells the smoke is barely anything and I could absolutely kill someone at 30+ yards with it.

The game isn't entirely realistic, but like all the other CoD games it aims at being fairly realistic and for the most part the guns operate pretty similar to how they do in real life and it's about time the shotguns did. The range in the last CoDs has been pathetic on them.


----------



## Droogie

it's not AT ALL realistic though.  every assault rifle has literally 0 recoil.  the sniper rifles have ridiculous mobility (an intervention with a scope weighs around 25-30 pounds i believe).  a real .50 cal will almost always kill you no matter where it hits you.  you can suppress ANY weapon in the game, which is BS.  the stinger is laughably easy to use.  akimbo P90's just WOULD NOT happen...the list goes on and on.  

most of the guns do not operate realistically. not even close.  don't get me wrong, i love this game.  but it has some issues.


----------



## Motorcharge

Cut it some slack, it's a video game that caters towards kids so it's not exactly as Sim. Regardless the weapon art, specs, ranges, ammo, damage, ect are all and have always been fairly realistic, enough to make the game seem believable but still fun to play. Sure, the recoil and weight are toned down, but they're still there.

And why wouldn't akimbo P90s work? There isn't much recoil on them and they're a low caliber smg. I've shot em in real life (semi auto) and it's not hard at all to control, in fact most weapons are easier to hip fire than they are to hold on your shoulder, albeit not as accurate.

[YT]f76wGxg3fzw&[/YT]

As for the Stinger, it is easy to use. Is in real life as well, not much to it.
http://science.howstuffworks.com/stinger.htm


----------



## Bacon

This game is supposed to be balanced regardless of realism and those 1887s are NOT balanced.

I found the rangers to be quite annoying as well.


----------



## Motorcharge

And what makes you assume every weapon is supposed to be "balanced"? Every CoD game to date has had weapons people consider unbalanced and it hasn't stopped them yet from putting more in the next one.

And to further prove my point on the dual p90s:

[YT]fZbnjY90Ngc[/YT]


----------



## Droogie

Bacon said:


> This game is supposed to be balanced regardless of realism and those 1887s are NOT balanced.
> 
> I found the rangers to be quite annoying as well.



exactly my point.  im not arguing that the game should be realistic, just balanced.

you're trying to argue that the 1887's are realistic, which they may be.  but that doesn't make it OK that they're totally over-powered.

my point with the P90's wasn't that it couldn't happen.  it just wouldn't happen, who the hell would go into battle with 2 SMG's.


----------



## Motorcharge

Like I said above, there have ALWAYS been unbalanced weapons in the CoD series, it's nothing new and theres ALWAYS a crowd that gets mad at them, yet after 6 years and 13 releases that hasn't changed, obviously for a reason.

In fact, a friend of mine from my old CoD4 clan actually works for Activision and has worked on several CoD games. I'll see what his take is on them is and get back to you.


----------



## Bacon

http://www.nextgenupdate.com/forums...-dual-models-1887-shotguns-removed-fixed.html

/cheer


----------



## Droogie

hopefully they'll nerf them, and maybe taking away the ability to go akimbo with them would help.


----------



## Droogie

just got my first nuke! this is actually the first day i tried for it, 44-4 on scrapyard..ended with a nuke 

bumped my k/d up to 1.44


----------



## Bacon

Droogie said:


> just got my first nuke! this is actually the first day i tried for it, 44-4 on scrapyard..ended with a nuke
> 
> bumped my k/d up to 1.44



Gz dude, what game type were you playing/weapon?


----------



## Droogie

Bacon said:


> Gz dude, what game type were you playing/weapon?



it was domination on scrapyard.  i was using the famas w/red dot.  scavenger pro, stopping power pro, and steady aim pro.  i pretty much camped like a bitch in the A building, setting up claymores in the entrances lol.  

so anyway, got the harrier; that got like 5 kills i believe.  then i got the chopper gunner and got like 17 or 18 kills, and then with 5 points left until my team won, i called the nuke in


----------



## Bacon

Droogie said:


> it was domination on scrapyard.  i was using the famas w/red dot.  scavenger pro, stopping power pro, and steady aim pro.  i pretty much camped like a bitch in the A building, setting up claymores in the entrances lol.
> 
> so anyway, got the harrier; that got like 5 kills i believe.  then i got the chopper gunner and got like 17 or 18 kills, and then with 5 points left until my team won, i called the nuke in



lol I think thats everyones' kill streak setup to get the nuke. Harrier, Chopper, Nuke.

I used an ac130 for mine, worked quite well on afgan. 

Granted I've only gotten 1 nuke.


----------



## Droogie

i haven't decided overall which i like better.  chopper gunner or ac130.  they both have their pros and cons.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> i haven't decided overall which i like better.  chopper gunner or ac130.  they both have their pros and cons.



I prefer ac130. Most people, for some reason, find it a bitch to shoot down, and while they are fannying about trying to shoot you or get to cover, you can easy pick em off with 0 skill


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> I prefer ac130. Most people, for some reason, find it a bitch to shoot down, and while they are fannying about trying to shoot you or get to cover, you can easy pick em off with 0 skill



true.  but with cold-blooded on, you can't see the person with the little red box around them.  a cold blooded/stinger class is extremely effective at taking down air support.


----------



## Droogie

the xbox 360 patch goes live 2am tomorrow morning!


----------



## Gooberman

Buhhahahah xD just got the game yesterday i'm lv 20 but still a tiny bit of a nub =]


----------



## mx344

Danda said:


> Game Fails for PC, only good thing going is Single player and even that is a short game. Not worth the 60 bucks imo



I disagree with this statement, i went ahead and asked for mw2 for christmas despite hearing all these complaints, and i finished the single player in the excepted time 3hours of so so i went on to mutliplayer, and i was disappointed by the fact that the game was set up like the ps3/xbox, you didn't get to choose the map you wanted to play, i hated that on cod4 for the it was set up like this ps3, but i must say, i like every single map on 
mw2, they'er a lot bigger than the cod4 maps and they are just more fun, and better designed imo. It took me about 5 games of losing (around 3-7) to get the map down, and the next time i play the maps, im in the wining record, the first time i went 10-5, then the next game i went 14-6. I was pretty pleased with this. Im sure ill get bored of it after a year or so like cod4, but i think i will have more hours of playing, than i did with COD4, because with COD4, i only liked crossfire, i only played that lol i knew the map like it was the back of my hand, but now i seem to like pretty much all of them, only 1 im kinda 50/50 for, but im very pleased with the maps.


----------



## Droogie

there's a huge influx of noobs due to many kids getting the game this past christmas.  i had a 40-3 game earlier today, they were literally running into my bullets  

i'm starting to already get sick of the game though unfortunately.  not sick of it to the point that i'm going to quit, i just need to take some time off from it, maybe a week or so.


----------



## mx344

^lol you make a good point though, with COD4, it must have taken me about 30 games to get the record i got in 6 games with mw2. xD

ehh, i don't mind, theres always so good players in there...


----------



## Machin3

For those would have played the game, have you heard the Russians yell, "Rockubeat" or something like that? What does it mean?


----------



## mx344

^LOL i was wondering the same thing


----------



## E Money

I have no clue what that means. I know they say "tango suckah" and one more other line that slips my mind...

I am currently working on getting 2500 kills with my sniper. Already at 1100. I wont be hitting my second prestige for a while lol. 

If any of you play online add me. My gamertag is ItsEmoneyBaby. If i'm not studying or working on my rx7, i'm in cod lol.


----------



## Gooberman

lv 36 >:] goes me i was owning some people from my school lol


----------



## Kornowski

I gotta say, I'm not impressed. It's just like the last one, but with more Russians. Oh, look. Russians, shoot them. Run over there! More Russians, shoot them! Seriously?

Boring.


----------



## Droogie

Kornowski said:


> I gotta say, I'm not impressed. It's just like the last one, but with more Russians. Oh, look. Russians, shoot them. Run over there! More Russians, shoot them! Seriously?
> 
> Boring.



have you tried multiplayer yet? people don't buy call of duty games for the campaign!


----------



## epidemik

Droogie said:


> people don't buy call of duty games for the campaign!



Ehh, I thought COD4 campaign was pretty good (and it got good reviews). Haven't played this one yet. But youre right in the sense that I would not have bought it if there was no multiplayer.


----------



## NewbieGeek

Personally, i think call of duty 4's multiplayer is still a whole lot better. But MW2 does provide entertainment. Spec Ops is pretty cool to play with a friend over xbox live and the campaign is breath-taking


----------



## Fatback

I just got to LVL 67 and got the 1887 and now they are so weak. I do a lot better with the ranger then I do with the 1887.

Also is it just me or does every single person use commando and marathon and just run around the map stabbing people. It get pretty annoying after awhile especially when there is more the one person on the other team doing it.


----------



## Shane

I only like the ranger out of all the shottys,I still cant decide which is the best Assult Rifle for me...atm i have the ACR with Holo sight and it seems to be good.

Talking about the Knifing Fatback.....i think the killing distance for knifes needs to be reduced...i mean you look at some of the kill cams and the enemy are no where near you its just rediculas....i know theres a perk for it but its way too much of an advantage imo....because like you said they just run around Knifing people,Especialy on smaller maps such as Scrapyard.

Im currently rank 61


----------



## Kornowski

Droogie said:


> have you tried multiplayer yet? people don't buy call of duty games for the campaign!



Yeah, the multilayer is Ok. All it's done is made me even more excited for Bad Company 2.


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> I only like the ranger out of all the shottys,I still cant decide which is the best Assult Rifle for me...atm i have the ACR with Holo sight and it seems to be good.
> 
> Talking about the Knifing Fatback.....i think the killing distance for knifes needs to be reduced...i mean you look at some of the kill cams and the enemy are no where near you its just rediculas....i know theres a perk for it but its way too much of an advantage imo....because like you said they just run around Knifing people,Especialy on smaller maps such as Scrapyard.
> 
> Im currently rank 61



Yea the ranger is my favorite also. I have been using the M16 just to get the points for it. Although I would have to say my favorite AR is the Scar or ACR. I have tried using the F2000 but I just can't use it.

Yea I totally agree with out the perk you can already knife somebody from a good ways. With it there is just no chance of you killing the guy before he gets to you. Maybe they will include that in the next patch.


----------



## Bacon

Droogie said:


> have you tried multiplayer yet? people don't buy call of duty games for the campaign!



I would've bought it for just the spec ops. Mulitplayer is just pissing me off more and more these days, for MW2 anyways..

Starting to revert to playing Diablo II and Starcraft again lol.


----------



## Fatback

I just played a couple of hours ago and had an awesome time. One of my friends invited me to a free for all game(online with random people) he was playing. So I join and when I get in there he tells everybody in the room that I am the best and that they aren't going to win another game. I am like WTF now I'm going to look like an idiot when I lose. Well I didn't loose I whooped so much tale the first game. They where talking all kinds of "*S*uger, *H*oney, *I*ce, *T*ea" after that so they all decided to team up and just kill me and not each other. To make it simple I ended the next game with a nuke and a K : D ratio of 30-0. Then after that me and my buddy went to team death match where I easily got 30 kills a game and 2 more nukes. I haven't played COD like that sense I was addicted to COD4 when it first came out.

Sorry I had to brag to you guys about how awesome I am lol


----------



## JlCollins005

fat u never play with me, also did they ever get the patch to 360 to nerf the models


----------



## Fatback

JlCollins005 said:


> fat u never play with me, also did they ever get the patch to 360 to nerf the models



I know man, but I don't really play that much. I play like once a week and I only play for maybe an hour before I get bored. I used to play COD a day straight and still wanna play more, but I can't do it any more.

Yea I got that patch. I hate it, I just finally got the 1887's and they release the patch. Now they are worse then all the other shotguns IMO.


----------



## JlCollins005

o i havent been on cuz im still out of state but a buddy of mine said they were still stupid powerful


----------



## Fatback

JlCollins005 said:


> o i havent been on cuz im still out of state but a buddy of mine said they were still stupid powerful



Nah there just like all the others now. The only thing that makes them better is that you don't have to relode them as often. They reach a little farther then the others but there just another shotgun now.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> have you tried multiplayer yet? people don't buy call of duty games for the campaign!



I was planning on buying MW2 just ffor campaign when it was bargain bucket price...but I got it bought for me, but even so I prefer campaign to mp on it 



Kornowski said:


> Yeah, the multilayer is Ok. All it's done is made me even more excited for Bad Company 2.



+1


----------



## Hdk20

Got it for 360, tried it on PC I cannot learn to like this game.. Single player is amazing. Multiplayer is trash IMO, Each time I play online it's full of people using mods or some sort of cheat it gets frustrating.. Another thing is the connection.. The servers are garbage.. Each game I play is always gets a connection interrupted. The best game for I play is Call of duty 4, I have never yet found a game that beats it. Remember guys this is IMO


----------



## Aastii

Hdk20, if you are in a CoD4 clan, just get them to play with you over private matches. Much more fun because you can have a laugh with them over vent/ts while playing, and you know that they aren't using cheats or whatever


----------



## Droogie

just got a nuke.  but guess what, as soon as i got out of my chopper gunner, the game ended!  i didn't get to call in it! 

not really worried though, because getting a nuke isn't really THAT hard.


----------



## Shane

When i manage to get 24 kills.... then the damn game ends always ends for me too 

Il get that NUKE! and blow them all away.


----------



## Droogie

yea dude, but i GOT 25 kills! i had the tactical nuke in my inventory, but couldn't use it!

BAH!

i found that when i play with the nuke equipped i get much higher scores, but that's because i camp like a bitch. hehe


----------



## Shane

I like placing Claymore all over the place,with Scavenger Pro perk is...place one,kill the enemy...place another....plant another lol.

Shame the claymores dissapear when you die though,i mean not very realistic is it?


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> I like placing Claymore all over the place,with Scavenger Pro perk is...place one,kill the enemy...place another....plant another lol.
> 
> Shame the claymores dissapear when you die though,i mean not very realistic is it?



yup, i have to use claymore/scavenger when going for a nuke.  i actually use them most the time anyway.  you kill somebody, take their blue bag, plant another claymore, they come back for a revenge kill and trip over your claymore again.  i call it the rinse and repeat method


----------



## Aastii

well much to my dissapointment, I am really really liking the online 

The connections are mostly crap, with either a couple of lag spikes per game or unbearably piss poor connection, but apart from that, it is so so much fun. After 2 hours played rank 18 and using intervention or SCAR most of the time.

Is it just me or is there not as much of a community feel to MW2? On CoD4 people would join and say hello, you would have conversations and what not, everyone would always say gg, but here it seems that the only person doing any of those things is me (except for the conversation ofcourse, you realise how missable and serious people are when they don't reply to a greeting ).

Also, why is hardcore locked until rank 19  ?


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> well much to my dissapointment, I am really really liking the online
> 
> The connections are mostly crap, with either a couple of lag spikes per game or unbearably piss poor connection, but apart from that, it is so so much fun. After 2 hours played rank 18 and using intervention or SCAR most of the time.
> 
> Is it just me or is there not as much of a community feel to MW2? On CoD4 people would join and say hello, you would have conversations and what not, everyone would always say gg, but here it seems that the only person doing any of those things is me (except for the conversation ofcourse, you realise how missable and serious people are when they don't reply to a greeting ).
> 
> Also, why is hardcore locked until rank 19  ?



I have noticed the exact same thing. I made a lot of random friends playing COD4 but no body talks(expect trash talk) on MW2.


----------



## Gooberman

scar with holo scope and Barrett with thermal scope 

or a fun one akimbo rangers with commando light weight and marthon  =]


----------



## Droogie

OMG IT HAPPENED AGAIN.

i got the damn nuke, and some guy on our team calls one in the instant my chopper gunner ends! TWO NUKES IN ONE DAY, AND NEITHER OF THEM COULD BE CALLED IN!!!!

although i got a nuke the very next game, and called it in.


----------



## Gooberman

lol i've never gotten a nuke  i just sucks so bad i always do the run and gun and always end up dying  i was only able to play online from Sunday to Wednesday (I was at my grandma's for christmas) my k/d was at .66 but was slowly going up and i stopped at .87 i can't wait to play online again  

-------------
FYI i'm stuck on the worst thing for games dial up :/


----------



## Droogie

Gooberman said:


> lol i've never gotten a nuke  i just sucks so bad i always do the run and gun and always end up dying



you can't really play like that in this game.  it's just way too easy to die, due to the fact that most of the weapons are very powerful.  try being a little less aggressive and a little more tactical.  it'll pay off very well.


----------



## Gooberman

terminal i just hid in the plane and had a turret at the very back so anyone who came from the back got wasted and anyone who came in the front also got wasted lol but with the rangers and lightweight and marathon it's very easy to go around shooting everyone down lol


----------



## Droogie

Gooberman said:


> terminal i just hid in the plane and had a turret at the very back so anyone who came from the back got wasted and anyone who came in the front also got wasted lol but with the rangers and lightweight and marathon it's very easy to go around shooting everyone down lol



yea there are definitely scenarios where you can use a marathon/lightweight class.  but typically the more tactical and more well thought out player will win.


----------



## Gooberman

On maps like Favela I would do the run and gun with rangers and  maps like Afghan barrett and thermal or scar with holo 
map i hate the most ~~!!! Underpass idk why i just suck so bad on that map


----------



## Aastii

I do the "nooby" thing on favela of having marathon, lightweight and commando and running about knifing everyone and everything that moves 

However I like derail (I think that is the name of the map) and sniping everyone, or the map with the house, can't remember the name.


----------



## Gooberman

derail is that snowy map with train crap everywhere xD one game the entire enemy team wanted 1 building so i just planted my claymores and just stayed at the stairwell and was ownin em


----------



## Shane

I hate derail,You have to look out everywhere as its all open and watch out for those snipers.....especialy if your on the far side of the map (By the gas station.)

Wasteland is also another im not a fan of...all the rest though i do like.

I wonder when we will see some new maps.


----------



## Matthew1990

Spring. Wasteland is amazing xD Karachi, Skidrow are the worst.....


----------



## Gooberman

I hate underpass, all the noob knifers are hiding in the grass and if i don't have my thermal scope i die xD


----------



## Shane

I meant to ask....anyone else agree with me that the Claymore delay perk is just OTT?

I mean most of them dont even go off...like you walk stright through them


----------



## Matthew1990

Is anybody here playing it on a PC? How about we play in a party


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> Spring. Wasteland is amazing xD Karachi, Skidrow are the worst.....





Gooberman said:


> I hate underpass, all the noob knifers are hiding in the grass and if i don't have my thermal scope i die xD



+1



Matthew1990 said:


> Is anybody here playing it on a PC? How about we play in a party



what is your steam ID? Will play one quick game now before going listening to new podcast then going to bed if you want


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> I meant to ask....anyone else agree with me that the Claymore delay perk is just OTT?
> 
> I mean most of them dont even go off...like you walk stright through them



i think it's a well balanced perk.  you have to have scrambler pro to utilize it, and equipping scrambler pro takes up your green perk, which could have been used for steady aim or ninja.  it delays the claymore by 5 seconds, i've actually killed a dude that was using scrambler pro with a claymore LOL. 

also if you people are having trouble on derail, here's what i suggest.  use a class with a suppressed smg, marathon and light weight.  the green perk i would suggest ninja pro, but it could be anything really.  rush the other teams base as soon as the game starts, and enter the building from the back side.  you can catch a ton of people off guard this way, and with the silencer on you won't give away your position.


----------



## linkin

I might pick this game up for the multiplayer. probably won't bother with the story... it like, 4 hours long or something? how pathetic, why not just can the SP all together?


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> I might pick this game up for the multiplayer. probably won't bother with the story... it like, 4 hours long or something? how pathetic, why not just can the SP all together?



Those 4 hours are worth it, and if you savour it and do it on hard settings, it takes longer and is much much funner.

Droogie I like sniping on Derail. If you put thermal and silencer on and you start at the end with the sort of warehouse building, you are unspottable unless they have thermal scope aswell. If you start at the other end, sit on top of the small building near the spawn, you can see down the middle and the warehouse with office in there and never get spotterd, but if you are there you have to move pretty fast if they call in any kind of air kill streak like pave low or ac-130


----------



## Droogie

idk, i try to snipe on it once in awhile. but i find that i have more success with a marathon/lightweight smg class.  it just seems like EVERYBODY is sniping on that map, so i find i can catch them off guard very easily by rushing.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> idk, i try to snipe on it once in awhile. but i find that i have more success with a marathon/lightweight smg class.  it just seems like EVERYBODY is sniping on that map, so i find i can catch them off guard very easily by rushing.



I ahve found the same, however after maybe 5 minutes of the map, the not so good snipers get annoyed at the better snipers, and so change class, then you have people running about in the open to pick off, aswell as the left over snipers, so either way, it is all good 

And when you have scaavenger pro on with claymore, plant a clay by the ways to you and when they catch someone, you keep getting another because of scavenger, you never have to move and you get loads of kills, but of course, you also get noobs crying about camping, but they can go swivel


----------



## Droogie

yea i have claymore and scavenger pro on almost all of my classes, except my sniping one.  i use sleight of hand pro with my sniper, because it allows you to look down the scope twice as fast, and with assault rifles being as powerful as they are, i think it's necessary to be able to scope in quicker.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> yea i have claymore and scavenger pro on almost all of my classes, except my sniping one.  i use sleight of hand pro with my sniper, because it allows you to look down the scope twice as fast, and with assault rifles being as powerful as they are, i think it's necessary to be able to scope in quicker.



Oh that is what faster aiming does. I didn't realise, I thought it meant that you could move faster with it, which would make sense for consoles, and for PC, because it is a port from consoles, but is useless on PC. But sleight of hand on sniper would be awesome for quick scoping.

Do you not have an annoying mellee class set up with marathon, lightweight and commando on, preferably with tactical knife or w.e it is called? So easy to get kills on small maps, and if I remember correctly, 100kills with knife with it on and you get the 10kxp for doing the challenge, so all together in maybe 5 or 6 matches, you have the xp from kills, the xp from the 5 or 6 challenge levels, which equals something like 30k or something daft, and a few neat titles  and, you managed to piss off a load of crying 10 year olds (mentally 10 year olds)


----------



## Droogie

oh yea i have a class like that, but i've yet to get the tactical knife, but once i get it ill slap it on my marathon class.  do you know about the glitch with the care package grenade? if you have have it out with marathon on you run MUCH faster, add that with light weight and it just gets ridiculous.  the first time i saw it i though the guy was hacking


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> oh yea i have a class like that, but i've yet to get the tactical knife, but once i get it ill slap it on my marathon class.  do you know about the glitch with the care package grenade? if you have have it out with marathon on you run MUCH faster, add that with light weight and it just gets ridiculous.  the first time i saw it i though the guy was hacking



I did not know that, will try it later


----------



## Matthew1990

In single player expect unexpected, but still I wouldnt just but it for single player.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'm not surprised.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...re-2-best-selling-item-on-Amazon-in-2009.html


----------



## Shane

Hell yeah!  :good:

I dont care what anyone says....MW2 is awesome!

I wonder who will make the next COD? Treyarch or IW?.


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> Hell yeah!  :good:
> 
> I dont care what anyone says....MW2 is awesome!
> 
> I wonder who will make the next COD? Treyarch or IW?.



Treyarch is supposedly making the next one, it's going to run off of the modern warfare 2 engine and is rumored to be based on vietnam.
http://www.gamespot.com/news/6209640.html


----------



## Shane

ohh sweet,Its going to be good.

I realy enjoyed going from COD4 to World at war,I hope Treyarch  keep the Gore that they had in World at war for their new cod....for some reason MW2 doesnt have as much gore as World at war....you could blow of legs and everything in that one .....I mean im sure that if you  got blown in the chest by two L887 shottys there would be quite a mess


----------



## Droogie

yea the gore in WaW was pretty cool.


----------



## Aastii

As much as I am gutted that so many PC gamers bought it, I am glad that a computer game is at the top spot. I would rather have someone skilled, ie. programmers, that some talentless "singer" or some crap film that gets 5 minutes of fame


----------



## Aastii

I just finished getting all challenged bar headshots for the scar 

been getting kills with a handgun too, can't remember which, the first one that you get, trying to get tactical knife. So annoying because it kills your K:d


----------



## Droogie

> Modern Warfare 2,* a violent video game*, was the biggest selling item on the Amazon.co.uk website, the country's largest online retailer, beating the latest Harry Potter film.



are they ever going to give up on the "violent video games are evil and turn kids into killers" bs ?


----------



## Aastii

ofcourse not, beause computer games also are the sole provider (after cars, cows, factories, volcanoes, CRT monitors, humans breathing, deforistation, airplanes, trains, boats and abatoir fires) of global warming, they cause mental disabilities, they make your eyes go square, they make people fat, they remove people lives, they are influencial on everyone, especially those not in control of their own brain, they are serial murderers and rapists, they are what killed michael jackson, they know where elvis and bruce lei are and they are racist, so no, they will never give up on attacking computer games


----------



## Gooberman

uh geez split screen is much harder than xbox live, damn screen peekers xD


----------



## Aastii

look back >=)


----------



## Gooberman

i do but it's to late i see myself on their screen lol i'm wondering if my school has some crossover cables so we can do system link with my 360 with my 22" monitor vs him (I would win of course xD)


----------



## Aastii

Gooberman said:


> i do but it's to late i see myself on their screen lol



lmao


----------



## Gooberman

i'm a horrible screen peeker  i really want to have like 8 peeps bring their 360s in and hook em up to school monitors/projectors/TVs(I have my vga cable for 360 xD) and have major battles!


----------



## Matthew1990

For some reason I can't join any game. The loading line stays and doesn't not move and I get Unable to connect bla bla bla. This is PC version. :/


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> For some reason I can't join any game. The loading line stays and doesn't not move and I get Unable to connect bla bla bla. This is PC version. :/



I was getting that earlier with a couple of games, I am fairly sure it was the host of the game though ebcause after searching a couple of games it would find one and join


----------



## Fatback

I just prestige today I am already back at lvl 42 

The only thing I am having trouble with is with all the people that use marathon, light weight, and commando. I am tried of getting knifed from the other side of the map why the guy is carrying around a care package thing so he can run faster. It's very annoying and almost impossible to kill them once they press that knife button.


----------



## Aastii

when you prestgie I know you lose all your weapons and that, but do you lose all of your titles? If so, sack that, I have some stupid ones there that I won't be able to get again unless I get crap loads of luck again


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> when you prestgie I know you lose all your weapons and that, but do you lose all of your titles? If so, sack that, I have some stupid ones there that I won't be able to get again unless I get crap loads of luck again



Yea you get to keep all of you call signs and emblems. You also gain extra challenges and get an extra custom class. You do lose all of you're weapons, kill streaks and completed challenges as you probably already knew.

This is assuming the PC and 360 is the same which I am almost sure it is.


----------



## Droogie

i think it's worth it just for the extra custom class slot.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> Yea you get to keep all of you call signs and emblems. You also gain extra challenges and get an extra custom class. You do lose all of you're weapons, kill streaks and completed challenges as you probably already knew.
> 
> This is assuming the PC and 360 is the same which I am almost sure it is.



awesome, it is worth it then 

Don't mind losing weapons, use enough different ones anyway, doesn't cause any problems, same with perks and killstreaks, but if I lost those callsigns and titles, I'd be mighty pissed


----------



## Fatback

Droogie said:


> i think it's worth it just for the extra custom class slot.



Yeah that extra class comes in handy. Do you know if you get one for ever prestige or is it like world at war. Where you get one at like 1,3,5,7,10.



Aastii said:


> awesome, it is worth it then
> 
> Don't mind losing weapons, use enough different ones anyway, doesn't cause any problems, same with perks and killstreaks, but if I lost those callsigns and titles, I'd be mighty pissed



I am glade I did it. My favorite gun is the scar and now i can use it more because I have to get even more kills with it.


----------



## Gooberman

car owns except ammo is crap with there are to many xD


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> Yeah that extra class comes in handy. Do you know if you get one for ever prestige or is it like world at war. Where you get one at like 1,3,5,7,10.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glade I did it. My favorite gun is the scar and now i can use it more because I have to get even more kills with it.



Yup, my favourite too. Finished all challenges except for hs with it couple days ago 

been running about with riotshield though recently on s&d, sit in corner and let them shoot into it, every 15-20 bullets or so you get 500xp  And then , they leave you thinking you are afk, so you go wait for them to plant, then stab them in the back and defuse...more xp


----------



## Gooberman

Lol, i'm not that dumb to leave someone with a riot shield behind me xD


----------



## Aastii

Gooberman said:


> Lol, i'm not that dumb to leave someone with a riot shield behind me xD



you would be amazed the number of 'tards that play this game 

like for instance, firing a tube at someone, so the entire team huddle together at the end of the corridor infront of me, 4 kills in one


----------



## Droogie

been messing around with knife only classes, that and danger close.  i'm getting bored of just using the typical assault rifle with stopping power classes.  the javelin is a lot of fun to use with danger close on


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> been messing around with knife only classes, that and danger close.  i'm getting bored of just using the typical assault rifle with stopping power classes.  the javelin is a lot of fun to use with danger close on



how do you fire the javelin without ahving lock  I have seen people do it but don't know how


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> Yup, my favourite too. Finished all challenges except for hs with it couple days ago
> 
> been running about with riotshield though recently on s&d, sit in corner and let them shoot into it, every 15-20 bullets or so you get 500xp  And then , they leave you thinking you are afk, so you go wait for them to plant, then stab them in the back and defuse...more xp



I just got the 1000 kills with the scar and got 10k points for the regular  challenge and another 10k for scar veteran I. Now for veteran II i have to get 2500 kills with the scar so I am going to be using it for a good while still.



Gooberman said:


> Lol, i'm not that dumb to leave someone with a riot shield behind me xD



If you say so



Aastii said:


> you would be amazed the number of 'tards that play this game
> 
> like for instance, firing a tube at someone, so the entire team huddle together at the end of the corridor infront of me, 4 kills in one



No kidding there are a ton of idiots that play. I was playing ground war earlier and got an AC130. So the whole team gets in a big huddle and tries to fire missiles at me. One big bomb and I killed the entire team, then they do the same thing again. I was 33-0 by the time my AC130 was gone then I got stabbed by I guy using marathon, light weight, commando carrying around a care package.



Droogie said:


> been messing around with knife only classes, that and danger close.  i'm getting bored of just using the typical assault rifle with stopping power classes.  the javelin is a lot of fun to use with danger close on



People like you irritate the crap out of me


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> No kidding there are a ton of idiots that play. I was playing ground war earlier and got an AC130. So the whole team gets in a big huddle and tries to fire missiles at me. One big bomb and I killed the entire team, then they do the same thing again. I was 33-0 by the time my AC130 was gone then I got stabbed by I guy using marathon, light weight, commando carrying around a care package.



lol, the other day I got a care package with chopper gunner in, so what do the team do, knowing there is a guy in a chopper above them? As soon as they spawn INSIDE (on favela), they run outside. I got 21 kills off just one chopper


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> lol, the other day I got a care package with chopper gunner in, so what do the team do, knowing there is a guy in a chopper above them? As soon as they spawn INSIDE (on favela), they run outside. I got 21 kills off just one chopper



lol I do the same thing run out side with my stinger trying to get a shot on it. I don't care if I die I get like 400 points for taking down one of those things.

Which reminds me of something awesome I did today. There was a enemy harrier, pave load, and attack chopper all out at the same time. They where pretty close together and when I shot my stinger at the harrier it blew the pave load up, then the explosion from the pave load blew the chopper up lol. I got like 1300 points off of that one rocket. All together I took down 13 verticals that game including 2 AC130s.


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> how do you fire the javelin without ahving lock  I have seen people do it but don't know how



you can lock on to pretty much any point that's in the little display when you zoom in.  so lock onto a point that you think is close to some enemies, and fire! it's really not that easy to get a lot of kills with, just lots of fun to use.



Fatback said:


> People like you irritate the crap out of me



it's annoying to get killed by it, but using ONLY a knife or ONLY explosives usually doesn't get you great scores.  i just do it because it's fun.  and when i say i JUST knife, i don't fire a single shot, only my dagger and throwing knife are allowed.  i think the best i've ever done is 31-13 or something like that.

people call it cheap, but really it's not, because using either lightweight (knife class) or danger close (explosives class) takes away probably the best perk in call of duty; stopping power.


----------



## Gooberman

pff knife with akimbo rangers, now that's fun!!!!!! they fire but like 80% miss! (with light weight marathon and commando)


----------



## Justin

started playing MW2 online yesterday on PS3 after fixing my internet, level 14 at the moment after 3 hours of gameplay time. currently loving M4 + Holographic sight and SCAR.


----------



## Droogie

i have to say this;  the join in progress feature in matchmaking really comes close to ruining the game sometimes.  i just joined literally 8 games of ground war in a row, all of them my team was losing severely, the opposing team had air support up every 3 seconds, and we were trapped at one spawn just getting killed over and over.  

i wish there was a filter option, where i would only be added to lobbies that were in intermission.  i love also how infinity ward has the audacity to show you your win loss ratio, which even they must know means absolutely SHIT


----------



## Matthew1990

The Filter option would be amazing, I get put into crap maps such as skidrow and karachi and I just hate them...And if you quit it counts as a lose......


----------



## Justin

Right. After a few days of playing i can say that I hate Underpass, Karachi and Derail. My favorite map has to be Sub-base, I play best on that map for some odd reason. I also like Rust, a little 1v1 action.


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> The Filter option would be amazing, I get put into crap maps such as skidrow and karachi and I just hate them...And if you quit it counts as a lose......



Yeah a filter would be good for which map you would like to play on,surely they could implement this.

i rather enjoy playing the Map "Rust" on free for all....but it hardly gets picked....in any game mode 

I hate scrapyard,especialy in Domination mode.


----------



## Justin

i play rust with my friends, i host a private match invite them to join so it's not chaotic. 

oh oh, i also like wasteland.  i wish when the map pack comes out they bring out one more small map, bring back Shipment!


----------



## Gooberman

Underpass has to many sneaky hiding places which i hate lol


----------



## Justin

aye, i died a lot from the campers. so i decided to camp myself. managed to get a 6 kill streak then called in a predator twice (got the other through care package) streak hiding in the tall grass near the crate by the underpass. still hate the map though, i'm more a run and gun player. lots of kills for me usually comes with lots of deaths as well


----------



## Gooberman

pff i was the run and gun guy until my k/d was .66 then i changed to hide shoot move to dif area do the same


----------



## Justin

my kd now is .55 atm cause of my playing style


----------



## Shane

Not sure why everyone goes crazy about their Kill/Death ratio,I couldnt care less if i had more kills or deaths....Just a game to play and have fun.


----------



## Gooberman

well i do like to kill more than die


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> Not sure why everyone goes crazy about their Kill/Death ratio,I couldnt care less if i had more kills or deaths....Just a game to play and have fun.



you're right, i'm more into unlocking the guns and attachments. (stuck with the M4 w/ Holographic at the moment) 
it's just seeing the leaderboard on my friends list, i have a friend with a KD ratio of 1.6 and the other has 1.3.


----------



## Aastii

MY k:d is 1.6ish at the moment. I never camp (unless sniping sometime, but that is different), but I never run around like mad either. If you always move but look everywhere while you move you get crap loads of kills, because everyone tends to either always look in one spot or right infront of them, never further than the small area they are in


----------



## Bacon

Reason I'm starting to hate MW2:

My k:d is 1.19 and declining.

I'm just not good at that game, dunno why. COD4 I think I had a 1.3 something and in WaW I have a 1.65, every time I play MW2 I'm in a good mood, then end up later in the night turning it off mad. Therefore I'm no longer going to play online, just spec ops and campaign.

Edit: Xbox live community doesn't help much either, there is hardly any communication and then when there is, its just a bitch fight. "LOL U HAX, NO U HAX, I SLEPT WIT UR MOM LOLOLOL, GO RAGE" etc.. Gets old.


----------



## Droogie

my k/d is 1.51 i think.  i used to be a try-hard, and i had it steadily going up.  but that phase ended quickly, now i like to just mess around with random kits (danger close, knifing only, etc.) also i play domination a lot, and usually play for the points, not to rack up kills.  of course i have the occasional 55-2 game, but it's not something i shoot for every time.

also for you all you console players out there: if you want to get better, switch your button layout to "tactical" this swaps crouch and melee.  being able to crouch/prone while you're firing will immediately improve your game.


----------



## Kornowski

Are the MP profiles stored client side or server side?


----------



## Droogie

Kornowski said:


> Are the MP profiles stored client side or server side?



they're all saved online, so even if you reinstall the game or whatever, you'll still have your profile.


----------



## Kornowski

Ah, that's good news. Thanks.


----------



## Justin

KD is now .80
got an 11 kill streak, shame my killstreak rewards stop after predator missile.


----------



## Fatback

I got my kill streak up to 34. I went from 32 to 33 then from 33 to 34. So know I have the best kill steak on my friends list.


----------



## ellanky

Just got to level 70 but not gonna go prestige until I complete _every_ challange.

Right working on weapon challenges with ACR, Uzi, M240, and Intervention


----------



## Aastii

I just went and played a couple rounds of CoD4, realised what a very very high quality game is like, rather than a good game, which i what MW2 is. Got a match in 10 minutes aswell on CoD4


----------



## Bacon

K, so my last post was posted right after I played a bad game, so was raging when I was writing that. I'm trying to not care so much about how well I do. Now the only thing I kinda care about is accuracy, since it's about the only thing I can manage to do well on in this game. I'm at 25.62% atm, and I wish they didn't include people rank 10 or lower on the accuracy leaderboards.. I was going through and theres a ton of rank 1 and rank 2s high up just because they shot 10 bullets and never missed once, then apparently never play the game again.


----------



## Shane

ellanky said:


> Just got to level 70 but not gonna go prestige until I complete _every_ challange.
> 
> Right working on weapon challenges with ACR, Uzi, M240, and Intervention



Im level 65 atm...im cant wait to get the AK-47,picked someone elses up and its realy good,il hate to loose it when i go prestige but....


----------



## E Money

Im about to hit prestige mode for a 3rd time. 

Ellanky, just go prestige. Prestige challenges dont reset. Also, the regular challenges will do you no good since your already at lvl 70.


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> I just went and played a couple rounds of CoD4, realised what a very very high quality game is like, rather than a good game, which i what MW2 is. Got a match in 10 minutes aswell on CoD4



i was playing some cod4 last night too.  overall i think i liked it better than MW2, minus the ridiculously powerful frags.


----------



## ellanky

E Money said:


> Im about to hit prestige mode for a 3rd time.
> 
> Ellanky, just go prestige. Prestige challenges dont reset. Also, the regular challenges will do you no good since your already at lvl 70.



It is kinda sad seeing those points going towards nothing but its not about the points now.
I just wanna get all the titles and icons that go with challenges so I wont have to worry about trying to get them once I've gone prestige


----------



## Gooberman

Fatback said:


> I got my kill streak up to 34. I went from 32 to 33 then from 33 to 34. So know I have the best kill steak on my friends list.



my buddy has like a 50 something kill streak lol mine only got to 14


----------



## wellhellothere

Can someone post up that interview with infinity ward (the laughable one about dedicated servers etc)

Thanks!


----------



## Aastii

wellhellothere said:


> Can someone post up that interview with infinity ward (the laughable one about dedicated servers etc)
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/2369799

that one you mean? Where they say there won't be


----------



## Fatback

Gooberman said:


> my buddy has like a 50 something kill streak lol mine only got to 14



Yea it's not super hard to get a high kill streak like that in MW2. In COD4 it was hard to get like a 30 because once you got your heli the rest was up to you. Now with the AC130,chopper gunner,nuke it's pretty easy.


----------



## Matthew1990

Fatback said:


> Yea it's not super hard to get a high kill streak like that in MW2. In COD4 it was hard to get like a 30 because once you got your heli the rest was up to you. Now with the AC130,chopper gunner,nuke it's pretty easy.



Not need to show off.


----------



## Droogie

Matthew1990 said:


> Not need to show off.



how is that showing off? high killstreaks aren't that hard to get in this game compared to cod4.


----------



## Fatback

Droogie said:


> how is that showing off? high killstreaks aren't that hard to get in this game compared to cod4.



Yea not at all. It's rather easy just camp and get 7 kills for harrier which will get you maybe 4 if they don't take it down. Then you will have an AC130 that will get you a nuke easily if you can keep catching them at spawn. That's at least a 30 kill streak right there plus the extra kills you get from you're gun and stuff.

I was playing on derail last night and I was quick scoping with the intervention. I got a nuke and after the game was over I got 4 new friend requests. I also got 3 invites to join a clan, which I will never be in....just not my thing.


----------



## wellhellothere

Aastii said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/2369799
> 
> that one you mean? Where they say there won't be



Nah it wasnt a video,  it was on a forum maybe, it got posted up in this thread just cant be arsed to find it


----------



## Aastii

wellhellothere said:


> Nah it wasnt a video,  it was on a forum maybe, it got posted up in this thread just cant be arsed to find it



it isn't a video, it is just audio, it is the actual podcast that they did, the whole thing



Fatback said:


> Yea not at all. It's rather easy just camp and get 7 kills for harrier which will get you maybe 4 if they don't take it down. Then you will have an AC130 that will get you a nuke easily if you can keep catching them at spawn. That's at least a 30 kill streak right there plus the extra kills you get from you're gun and stuff.
> 
> I was playing on derail last night and I was quick scoping with the intervention. I got a nuke and after the game was over I got 4 new friend requests. I also got 3 invites to join a clan, which I will never be in....just not my thing.



I find sniping harder on MW2 than CoD4, even with intervention which is pretty much a larger, reskinned M40a3. I don't know why, but I just can't get it.

And clans on MW2 are pointless, and clans on xbox are even more pointless, you never do anything, just sit with tags, occasionally go in a party, it is pointless. You never have clan matches or anything like that like a PC clan would (like a proper clan would )


----------



## wellhellothere

Aastii said:


> it isn't a video, it is just audio, it is the actual podcast that they did, the whole thing



It was just text, like a question answer thing. No worries, i just wanted to show someone infinity wards attitude towards the dedicated server issue.

Seems theres an influx of people starting to complain about hackers on the MW2 xbox live network!


----------



## Aastii

wellhellothere said:


> It was just text, like a question answer thing. No worries, i just wanted to show someone infinity wards attitude towards the dedicated server issue.
> 
> Seems theres an influx of people starting to complain about hackers on the MW2 xbox live network!



I doubt they are hackers tbh, just a pissed off guy ranting about how he couldn't kill someone, but they could kill him, .'. they were hacking


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> I doubt they are hackers tbh, just a pissed off guy ranting about how he couldn't kill someone, but they could kill him, .'. they were hacking



no no, there are hacked games.  you'll join games and be it'll be like you're on a skating rink.  also ones with super speed.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> no no, there are hacked games.  you'll join games and be it'll be like you're on a skating rink.  also ones with super speed.



aah I see. Must admit, and probably because I don't play MW2 on xbox at all, I hadn't heard of that. One PC though the only time someone is "hacking" is in the mind of the person getting beat, usually by everyone, but it can't possibly be their fault


----------



## Fatback

The hacking on xbox live is getting a little out of hand 75% of the game I get into are hacked. Super speed,skating around the map, unlimited rockets,grenade launcher.....it's pretty annoying.

I just got to LVL 26 on my second prestige. I got tired of getting knifed so much so I decide to fight back. So I got myself a tactical knife, so I have been running around knifing people(it's funner, and harder then I thought). Also I was surprised to see that all the kills that you get for the Veteran challenge for you're gun cross over to the next prestige. I am happy about that because know I can pretty much finish every gun and not have to restart them each prestige. I have been letting my brother play and he has been messing up my k:d ratio it was 1.44 now it is 1.38. I should eventually get it back up but it's going to take a while. Also I am pretty close to 15,000 kills.


----------



## Matthew1990

Why do ppl care about kills, k/d ratios and all that??? It's not like you are gonna win gold pants or something......I play just to enjoy it and relax.


----------



## Fatback

Matthew1990 said:


> Why do ppl care about kills, k/d ratios and all that??? It's not like you are gonna win gold pants or something......I play just to enjoy it and relax.



If keeping my k:d ratio high and getting lots of kills makes me feel like I am accomplishing something then so be it. It may just be a game but to some it's more then that. I play to have fun and escape from this so called world we live in. When I play reality does not exist only what is on the screen. 

Do I care about how many kills I get and how many times I die during a game? Very much so why because I just do, I don't need a reason. I like playing and I like being good at it


----------



## Shane

Just had some nub on the enemy team,all he done was run around like 100mph with a knife....i dont think he used a gun whatsoever.

On the map Scrapyward btw.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Just had some nub on the enemy team,all he done was run around like 100mph with a knife....i dont think he used a gun whatsoever.
> 
> On the map Scrapyward btw.



I bet he got more kills than you, so if he is a nub, what would that make you


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> I bet he got more kills than you, so if he is a nub, what would that make you



haha your funny....

I bet your one of those who just go running around with a Knife in MW2 aswell right?

No skill,anyone can just run around with the knife with Marathon and Commando Pro as perks....its easy!

If this is what FPS is come to.....i think its the end.


----------



## lubo4444

hahaha.


----------



## Calibretto

Rumors are stirring about the first map pack for MW2. Thoughts?

http://www.techolive.com/2010/01/rumor-modern-warfare-2s-first-map-pack-leaked.html


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> haha your funny....
> 
> I bet your one of those who just go running around with a Knife in MW2 aswell right?
> 
> No skill,anyone can just run around with the knife with Marathon and Commando Pro as perks....its easy!
> 
> If this is what FPS is come to.....i think its the end.



it's A LOT harder than you think, if you follow the rules (knife kills only). you're giving up almost all of your range, your gun, frags/semtex, etc.  you have to know the correct routes to run in order to flank the opposing team.  i've done it many times, i love knifing only , and i've had a few really nice scores, but mostly i just put up average numbers when i do it. 



Calibretto said:


> Rumors are stirring about the first map pack for MW2. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.techolive.com/2010/01/rumor-modern-warfare-2s-first-map-pack-leaked.html



i was hoping they would bring some cod4 maps back.  should be pretty awesome!


btw, any search and destroy players here?  it's pretty much all i play now


----------



## Justin

bring back Bog!

EDIT: OMG Shipment!?  <3


----------



## ScottALot

Just for the xbox players, my gamertag is SC0TT A L0T (those are zeroes)

I just added Whisper91 haha he had no idea who I was.


----------



## Shane

Calibretto said:


> Rumors are stirring about the first map pack for MW2. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.techolive.com/2010/01/rumor-modern-warfare-2s-first-map-pack-leaked.html




meh looks fake....

but a map pack soon would be cool,getting mored already of the maps we have now.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> haha your funny....
> 
> I bet your one of those who just go running around with a Knife in MW2 aswell right?
> 
> No skill,anyone can just run around with the knife with Marathon and Commando Pro as perks....its easy!
> 
> If this is what FPS is come to.....i think its the end.



lol, I did do that when I was doing ranger challenges and to get commando pro and ninja pro done, but apart from that, I either snipe or use SCAR, ACR or RPD



Calibretto said:


> Rumors are stirring about the first map pack for MW2. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.techolive.com/2010/01/rumor-modern-warfare-2s-first-map-pack-leaked.html



I'd like to see what the new maps are like but  for crash and overgrown  but whyshipment  ?



Droogie said:


> it's A LOT harder than you think, if you follow the rules (knife kills only). you're giving up almost all of your range, your gun, frags/semtex, etc.  you have to know the correct routes to run in order to flank the opposing team.  i've done it many times, i love knifing only , and i've had a few really nice scores, but mostly i just put up average numbers when i do it.
> 
> 
> 
> i was hoping they would bring some cod4 maps back.  should be pretty awesome!
> 
> 
> btw, any search and destroy players here?  it's pretty much all i play now



Yep, I play S&D, mostly because it is all I play in matches in CoD4, so got to keep practice up and that, especially now we are in an actual league  That and they are very very fun and require the most team work (just about the only game type I have been in where people actually talk and help each other, but even that doesn't happen too often).

I like HCTDM aswell, usually play that when I just want to run and gun or whatever, rather than playing tactically and waiting for the end of the round to respawn. Can someone answer why they put in respawn times on HC modes aswell, but not normal  I don't want respawn times on HC


----------



## Droogie

^ yeah search is the only gametype where people actually try to win it seems.  i used to play domination, but in that there is literally 0 teamwork, and half the people are just going for kills...


----------



## Matthew1990

Demolition is the boy xP


----------



## tlarkin

The one thing I don't like about the game is when my opponent has all the sprinting skills and runs super fast and knifes me, but not before I pump 3+ rounds into them.  If you shoot someone 3 times, even if they don't die you are probably going to drop them.


----------



## Aastii

tlarkin said:


> The one thing I don't like about the game is when my opponent has all the sprinting skills and runs super fast and knifes me, but not before I pump 3+ rounds into them.  If you shoot someone 3 times, even if they don't die you are probably going to drop them.



It is an easy way to get a hell of alot of XP though. Set up a class with marathon, lightweight and commando and what with all of the kills and the challenges you get from it all, especially the really low number of kills that you need to complete commando, you get quite a few ranks from it


----------



## tlarkin

Aastii said:


> It is an easy way to get a hell of alot of XP though. Set up a class with marathon, lightweight and commando and what with all of the kills and the challenges you get from it all, especially the really low number of kills that you need to complete commando, you get quite a few ranks from it



OK, but this game is suppose to be somewhat realistic.  You take fall damage, a few well placed shots drop you.  I think the problem is most likely hit registry with client/server since someone's computer is hosting the online games.  Also, why is there no bayonet attachment?  Yeah charge me with the knife and you'll get speared with my bayonet.


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> bayonet attachment?  Yeah



now that would be cool!

Another thing that annoys me on mw2....its not a game rant this time,But more of a teammates rant....dont you just hate it when some teammate nub stands right infront of you when your sniping by a window? 

must have happned at least twice today!


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> now that would be cool!
> 
> Another thing that annoys me on mw2....its not a game rant this time,But more of a teammates rant....dont you just hate it when some teammate nub stands right infront of you when your sniping by a window?
> 
> must have happned at least twice today!



yes, could not agree more. Was on Afghan, HCTDM, had a clear shot with crosshairs over someones head and some twit with an a comes and stands infront of me. I took the shot anyway  downed both, so got no points, but was worth it 

What annoys me more than anything though, and it is in this game more than any other game I have ever palyed on, is people moaning. I had someone call me a "knife noob" earlier...wtf is that? It is just crying for the sake of it


----------



## Shane

Yeah its just annoying,I keep slashing them with my knife until they move lol.

Or i love to let out a smoke nade next to them just to pee them off that little bit more 

Talking about Afghan,That was one of my favourite maps but for some reason ive gone off it now.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah its just annoying,I keep slashing them with my knife until they move lol.
> 
> Or i love to let out a smoke nade next to them just to pee them off that little bit more
> 
> Talking about Afghan,That was one of my favourite maps but for some reason ive gone off it now.



lol, I have done the opposite  Used to hate it but now love it, so many good sniping spots on it.

I hate the one which is just grass with some bunkers in and a couple of buildings on the outskirts, can't remmember the name. It is a sniping map clearly, but there are no elevated positions or hidey holes, so it is boring as hell


----------



## Shane

A sort of sniping map would be cool with loads of buildings,do you remember the map on Modern warfare 1 called "Bloc"?







I always ejnoyed been a sniper on that map.

also it would be great of crossfire come back aswell....only bigger or something,more buildings to snipe from.

What i meant to ask in here was....why is it i cannot hear ppl talking in MW2 on their mics....for example in this vid on the ps3 version you can hear your teammates talking to each other...but when i play,the speaker thing comes up on the side of the sceren with their username and theyre talking but i cant hear anything?

[YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BeED9TfAOgs&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BeED9TfAOgs&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Aastii

I am happy enough with just crash and overgrown coming back, they were probably the best 2 sniping maps from COD4 imo. I have really got back into sniping on MW2. The barret isn't as clunky as it was in COD4 and it is quality in MW2. I like intervention too now, which a few posts back I said I didn't  I think the only one I don't like is the W2000 is it? Something like that 

And the mic thing, idk about PS3, but if you have it on xbox, if you have your headeset plugged in, make sure it is turned up, if you don't have it in, the sound should come through the TV. If you have it on PC, go to options, multiplayer options and make sure mute all is unchecked. Also if you have it on PC depends on their mic settings, it may not be working properly for them, so even though the thing comes up, it doesn't actually put any sound through.


----------



## Motorcharge

Finally got it a couple weeks ago. Overall I like it, but theres a few things I can't stand.

1. IWNet. Whoever came up with this shit needs to die. I could live without dedicated servers, but connecting to it SUCKS half the time. Open NAT, ports forwarded correctly, firewall isn't an issue, and half the time it takes forever to connect or just downright wont or once I do it takes forever to find a game. Plus, if I wanted to play on xbox live I'd play on xbox live, I don't need a crappy rip off of it. Not having dedicated servers wasn't a huge deal for me, but it kinda is now since what they put in sucks so much.

2. Significantly less maps than CoD4 and half of them kinda suck. I mean at worst they could have thrown some of the old maps in.

3. Grenade launchers. Whoever decided to put these back in needs to die as well. One of the worst features of CoD4, theres a reason most other FPSs don't include the m203.

4. Hardcore TDM sucks without dedicated servers. Retardedly long respawns are lame. I can tolerate 5 seconds or so, but anything over 10 is just stupid, especially the 15 second respawns. Spending half the game in spectator is boring.  I dunno what it is about MW2 that EVERYONE in hc tdm feels they have to camp the entire time. Did I miss a sale on camping gear at walmart or something? I dont mind a few people camping, but when EVERYONE is camping the entire time it makes for a very boring game. HC TDM sucking is HUGE for me, I don't think I ever played a regular game in CoD4 or WaW and at least in 2 weapons killed you when someone shot you.

5. Lack of game modes and being able to search. Why aren't things like mercenary available on all the game types? Why no Express versions of the other game types? Sucks not being able to pick one level to play.


----------



## tlarkin

Knife throwing should not be insta kill if it hits, as if you got hit in the leg it would not kill you, plus I have yet to see someone throw a knife through body armor.  

If body armor can with stand even 7.62x39 steel core ammo, then how in the hell could a knife thrown by a man penetrate it?

Unless you hit a vital area, like the neck or head, it should not be insta kill. Know, hand to hand combat with a knife is different as body armor does not cover the sides of a person's body and if you stab someone in their side they are pretty much going to die.

[YT]aYaSRIbPWkM[/YT]


----------



## Droogie

uk80glue said:


> Finally got it a couple weeks ago. Overall I like it, but theres a few things I can't stand.
> 
> 1. IWNet. Whoever came up with this shit needs to die. I could live without dedicated servers, but connecting to it SUCKS half the time. Open NAT, ports forwarded correctly, firewall isn't an issue, and half the time it takes forever to connect or just downright wont or once I do it takes forever to find a game. Plus, if I wanted to play on xbox live I'd play on xbox live, I don't need a crappy rip off of it. Not having dedicated servers wasn't a huge deal for me, but it kinda is now since what they put in sucks so much.
> 
> 2. Significantly less maps than CoD4 and half of them kinda suck. I mean at worst they could have thrown some of the old maps in.
> 
> 3. Grenade launchers. Whoever decided to put these back in needs to die as well. One of the worst features of CoD4, theres a reason most other FPSs don't include the m203.
> 
> 4. Hardcore TDM sucks without dedicated servers. Retardedly long respawns are lame. I can tolerate 5 seconds or so, but anything over 10 is just stupid, especially the 15 second respawns. Spending half the game in spectator is boring.  I dunno what it is about MW2 that EVERYONE in hc tdm feels they have to camp the entire time. Did I miss a sale on camping gear at walmart or something? I dont mind a few people camping, but when EVERYONE is camping the entire time it makes for a very boring game. HC TDM sucking is HUGE for me, I don't think I ever played a regular game in CoD4 or WaW and at least in 2 weapons killed you when someone shot you.
> 
> 5. Lack of game modes and being able to search. Why aren't things like mercenary available on all the game types? Why no Express versions of the other game types? Sucks not being able to pick one level to play.



play search and destroy.  it's by far the most balanced and competitive game mode.  plus you don't have to deal with the shitty re-spawning.  



tlarkin said:


> Knife throwing should not be insta kill if it hits, as if you got hit in the leg it would not kill you, plus I have yet to see someone throw a knife through body armor.
> 
> If body armor can with stand even 7.62x39 steel core ammo, then how in the hell could a knife thrown by a man penetrate it?
> 
> Unless you hit a vital area, like the neck or head, it should not be insta kill. Know, hand to hand combat with a knife is different as body armor does not cover the sides of a person's body and if you stab someone in their side they are pretty much going to die.
> [YT]aYaSRIbPWkM[/YT]



the game is far from realistic, the throwing knife most definitely should be a one hit kill anywhere, considering how hard it is to hit somebody with it.


----------



## Justin

Twilight: Modern Warfare 2. lol
http://g4tv.com/videos/43658/Twilight-Modern-Warfare-2-Trailer/


----------



## mx344

Haha they crated that body armor where i live, that was a pretty big step in body armor design.

But i agree with you on the knife throwing tlarkin, but for me i have yet to have someone hit me with a knife(ive playd for about 3 weeks, every day for about 2 hours); so it don't think it matters much in the game, cause its only once and a blue moon that youll find someone is skilled enough to hit you quite often w/o missing a bunch of times.


----------



## Motorcharge

Droogie said:


> play search and destroy.  it's by far the most balanced and competitive game mode.  plus you don't have to deal with the shitty re-spawning.



Meh, I've never liked the objective games.

edit: And now I remember why I hate S&D. I'd rather wait 15 seconds than not respawn.


----------



## Aastii

new patch:

Some of the changes in this latest patch include normalising the sprint speed for the Care Package, Emergency Airdrop, and Sentry Gun marker grenades. They have also improved the placement of sentry guns and also fixed some player collision issues. The patch has also put in some tweaks to improve the mouse latency in the game. All in all it's a fairly minor update.

Fixed grenade sprint speed


----------



## Shane

no new maps then? 

not been on MW2 for a few days....gotta re-install due to sound problems too.


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> no new maps then?
> 
> not been on MW2 for a few days....gotta re-install due to sound problems too.



Gotta love Windows


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> Gotta love Windows



Yup windows...its....fantastic  

Nah Windows 7 has been alot more reliable than Xp or Vista for me,I just think its creatived dodgy drivers tbh....these past two or three updates have been nothing but a nighmare.

Anyway re-installed now,Installed older creative drivers and hopefully il be playing MW2 again tonight.....With full sounds!


----------



## Motorcharge

IWNet is completely killing any fun for me. Finding a game or staying connected is retardedly hard. Might be fun on xbox or ps3, but on PC it's ****ing terrible.


----------



## Shane

since the latest patch its been a nighmare most times to get into a game...and when i do it randomly cuts out mid match!

Not all the time though,thankfully but has happned enough times.

Btw...what is is with the prestige....is it like once you reach the standard lvl 70 you can then become pres?.....what happens when your lvl 75 pres?...dont tell me theres another one on top of that?


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> since the latest patch its been a nighmare most times to get into a game...and when i do it randomly cuts out mid match!
> 
> Not all the time though,thankfully but has happned enough times.
> 
> Btw...what is is with the prestige....is it like once you reach the standard lvl 70 you can then become pres?.....what happens when your lvl 75 pres?...dont tell me theres another one on top of that?



Wait what? you don't know what prestige is?


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> since the latest patch its been a nighmare most times to get into a game...and when i do it randomly cuts out mid match!
> 
> Not all the time though,thankfully but has happned enough times.
> 
> Btw...what is is with the prestige....is it like once you reach the standard lvl 70 you can then become pres?.....what happens when your lvl 75 pres?...dont tell me theres another one on top of that?



there are 10 levels of prestige, so you get to 70, then prestige, get to 70, then prestige, get to 70, then prestige etc etc 10 times. You get new titles and (I think?) extra custom slots too, which it is worth doing just for that. You get new little symbol things aswell next to your name, which is pointless, but sets you apart from the noobs that got to 70 by grinding it and cba with prestiging because it is too hard or whatever


----------



## Matthew1990

Prestige is what we live for and k/d ratio OBVIOUSLY!


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> Prestige is what we live for and k/d ratio OBVIOUSLY!



lol, agreed 

Is it only me that looks at my k:d and goes "it could obviously be better, but so what, I am having fun!!", but then at the end of a game with negative k:d goes "gah, my k:d will kill me for this "


----------



## tlarkin

Aastii said:


> lol, agreed
> 
> Is it only me that looks at my k:d and goes "it could obviously be better, but so what, I am having fun!!", but then at the end of a game with negative k:d goes "gah, my k:d will kill me for this "



If I really truly cared about K:d I would camp a lot and be a cheap player.  I enjoy rushing and owning people.  Problem is sometimes I will get a kill streak going and then get killed all because I can't sit in a corner and camp.

Fun is way better than k:d.  Now if I were actually playing competitively I'd care for that match, but in pubs who cares?


----------



## Matthew1990

Mine K/D is 1.1526231

BEAT THAT!!!!

HAHAHAAH I pwn so much is unbelievable.


----------



## Droogie

used to care about my k/d, and had it going up pretty steadily for awhile.  now i just find it a lot more fun to experiment with new guns/kits and stuff like that.


----------



## Matthew1990

Random post...

I am Platinum xD


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> Random post...
> 
> I am Platinum xD



lol, what? new title?


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> there are 10 levels of prestige, so you get to 70, then prestige, get to 70, then prestige, get to 70, then prestige etc etc 10 times. You get new titles and (I think?) extra custom slots too, which it is worth doing just for that. You get new little symbol things aswell next to your name, which is pointless, but sets you apart from the noobs that got to 70 by grinding it and cba with prestiging because it is too hard or whatever



arghh forget that.....il probably have moved on to a new game before i even reach the third pres....thats rediculas imo....rank up...then loose it,then the same again 

i might just stick at lvl 75,at least i get my AK-47.

You just watch,they will release new weapons that are only available to pres 3 or 4 levels now


----------



## Matthew1990

Matthew1990
Platinum Member


----------



## Droogie

Matthew1990 said:


> Matthew1990
> Platinum Member


----------



## Fatback

^ haha droogie you are the man



Matthew1990 said:


> Prestige is what we live for and k/d ratio OBVIOUSLY!



I'm curious what do you have against people who worry about what there k/d ratio?


----------



## Matthew1990

I have a very bad opinion about Pr0 gamers. They seem to be anti social and generally penisheads xD Maybe that's only UK


----------



## tlarkin

Matthew1990 said:


> I have a very bad opinion about Pr0 gamers. They seem to be anti social and generally penisheads xD Maybe that's only UK



I am not a horrible gamer because I used to be hardcore into 10 years ago.  It is kind of like riding a bike, once you learn you never forget.  I make so many people rage quit in L4D 2, but sometimes when I get too competitive I stop playing a game, because there is no reason to get all worked up for a video game.

I once had some punk teenager call me a noob loser because he could own me on some game online.  I told him that at least I knew what real women's boobs felt like.


----------



## Fatback

Matthew1990 said:


> I have a very bad opinion about Pr0 gamers. They seem to be anti social and generally penisheads xD Maybe that's only UK



I feel the same way. Calling you're self a pro gamer in the first place is just stupid IMO. Although you don't have to be a pro to worry about you're k/d ratio. I am certainly not a pro but I always worry about my k/d ratio. I just like to do good when I am playing it makes me feel better about myself. I have noticed when I am playing with friends I don't care anything about that stuff only about having a good time. Although it's weird because when I play with my friends is the times I have my best games. Most likely due to me having fun and not trying to get a tactical nuke.


----------



## Matthew1990

It's just a bloody game.....I never got angry playing any game and I play them rarely. I've had MW2 since the release and played for only 2 days. There are much more important things to care about than K/D or prestige or whatever. My life is not going as smoothly as I'd want it maybe that's why I don't care about little things.


----------



## Fatback

Matthew1990 said:


> It's just a bloody game.....I never got angry playing any game and I play them rarely. I've had MW2 since the release and played for only 2 days. There are much more important things to care about than K/D or prestige or whatever. My life is not going as smoothly as I'd want it maybe that's why I don't care about little things.



I totally agree

I used to be a real hardcore gamer until about a year ago. I got to 10th prestige on COD4 in  4days 3hours 22mins(yes I remember). Then I purchased another live account and did it all over again in under 4days. I used to eat,sleep, and breath video games. Then I decide to take a break and have never looked back. I started taking up new hobbies and it's been great. I still play maybe 6 hours a week or so but my personal, and social life is way better. I really don't see how I did it or how any one spends so much time playing.


----------



## Aastii

It is easy to say "it is just a game", but when you have money ridiing on it and you have payed for servers and to be in leagues and that, when you are in your server in a league match, you get pretty damn competative and worked up  At that point it has gone beyond a hobby and a game, but i am not sure what to call it, but I personally prefer that to normal gaming. When I have a normal game though, I don't act like I do in a game being totally serious and dictating where I got killed, where people are going, what the enemy are doing etc, I chill out and that like a casual gamer, but when I am in game, totally fixed on it and nothing for that hour or whatever is more important if you get me. Sort of weird


----------



## Gooberman

lol at school i saw a video of a guy who knifed 25 people for a nuke with just the nuke as a kill streak xd it was insane


----------



## Droogie

Gooberman said:


> lol at school i saw a video of a guy who knifed 25 people for a nuke with just the nuke as a kill streak xd it was insane



yea i've seen that one


----------



## Gooberman

the entire enemy team seemed to be noobs 2 where together 1 gets knifed and the other one shoots at the ground lol


----------



## ellanky

I'm getting tired of all the bitching

So I played BF2 today


----------



## Matthew1990

I finally reached lvl70 and was chuffed to bits. I though I could start to prestige, but noooooo you have to go one level more.....so pointless.....I am gutted.....


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> I finally reached lvl70 and was chuffed to bits. I though I could start to prestige, but noooooo you have to go one level more.....so pointless.....I am gutted.....



The whole pres thing is stupid imo....you go all what..71 levels,then it gets reset to lvl 1 again if you want pres.

I might just stay at lvl 70 when i get my AK-47.

When BF:BC2 beta starts in a few days il probably not play mw2 anyways lol.


----------



## Matthew1990

I cant seem to get a kill with AK-47.....its overated xD I'll stick with RPD and Tar


----------



## Shane

Ive picked up an AK-47 a few times from those "Higher ranked" ppl,and its realy easy imo to get a kill with it.

They realy nerfed the L887 shottys didnt they ...took me 2 blasts to get a kill with 2 of them in akimbo today 

Im currently lvl 68.


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive picked up an AK-47 a few times from those "Higher ranked" ppl,and its realy easy imo to get a kill with it.
> 
> They realy nerfed the L887 shottys didnt they ...took me 2 blasts to get a kill with 2 of them in akimbo today
> 
> Im currently lvl 68.



the AK has high damage, but seems to be useless without stopping power. even without stopping power i still find it outclassed by the tar and scar.

as for the model 1887's, if you use bling pro and attach both akimbo and FMJ the range is almost the same as it was pre patch.  i really don't mind that though, because getting akimbo, FMJ, and bling pro takes a little work, and it seems very few people actually utilize this for the models.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> the AK has high damage, but seems to be useless without stopping power. even without stopping power i still find it outclassed by the tar and scar.



normal mode noob  hardcore ftw 

The few times I have picked up an AK, it doesn't seem as good as it was in CoD4, still give me a scar or ACR any day; neither need a scope because the iron sights are so damn accurate, so leaves it open for silencer or FMJ, and in hardcore, they are 2 bullet kill in leg, lower torso or arms, and one shot in chest or head, so pwn


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> normal mode noob  hardcore ftw
> 
> The few times I have picked up an AK, it doesn't seem as good as it was in CoD4, still give me a scar or ACR any day; neither need a scope because the iron sights are so damn accurate, so leaves it open for silencer or FMJ, and in hardcore, they are 2 bullet kill in leg, lower torso or arms, and one shot in chest or head, so pwn



i play mostly search and destroy, i'm not a huge fan of hardcore.  but yeah, the thing with red dot on the AK; when it's put on the iron sights aren't stripped off, like on all the other guns.  so you can still see the iron sights when looking through the red dot glass, which is kind of confusing/ defeats the purpose of the actual red dot.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> i play mostly search and destroy, i'm not a huge fan of hardcore.  but yeah, the thing with red dot on the AK; when it's put on the iron sights aren't stripped off, like on all the other guns.  so you can still see the iron sights when looking through the red dot glass, which is kind of confusing/ defeats the purpose of the actual red dot.



The iron sights stay on all guns, just on most they don't overlap too much.

I haven't used a red dot AK, so can't really comment


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> The iron sights stay on all guns, just on most they don't overlap too much.
> 
> I haven't used a red dot AK, so can't really comment



no they don't.  look at the scar or the m4 for example next time you put a red dot on it, the iron sights are removed from the gun.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> no they don't.  look at the scar or the m4 for example next time you put a red dot on it, the iron sights are removed from the gun.



you know you are quite right. I think the ones that get removed are in a minority though and even when they stay on, they don't affect much I find.

Tonight though I played for about 4 hours straight because I was having the luckynest night I have ever had. I'm not sure if it was just luck, or if it was that I was super duper concentrated, but it was like this for probably 20 or 30 games straight:







And the other team weren't noobs, seeing as how I was the only one with possitive k/d. I wasn't camping or useing noob tube or any crap like that either, was using m4 to do challenges. Started out with silencer, then used acog, then used fmj. I am now 20 kills or so away from having all of them on fmj. Was using predator, Pave Low and Chopper gunner. Wish I'd have unlocked nuke now because I had a few 25 kill streaks 

Was still awesome though


----------



## tlarkin

I dunno I bought the game and beat the campaign and played multiplayer till about level 25ish or so....and I think I still like L4D 2 better...

If you didn't have to waste so much time ranking up, I think I would like the game better.  I don't want to play repetitive game modes to grind through levels to unlock certain features in multilayer.  that is just me though.


----------



## AusLinda

i hear alot of things about PC online play about no dedicated servers or something like that, can someone explain what is the issue without having dedicated servers?


----------



## Matthew1990

No control over servers, lags, can't ban cheaters, sometimes it takes ages to find a server for you.


----------



## AusLinda

oh is that all, i thought like theres some kind of bug or glitch o.o


----------



## Droogie

AusLinda said:


> oh is that all, i thought like theres some kind of bug or glitch o.o



oh there have been plenty..IW has been pretty good about patching them though.


----------



## Fatback

Droogie said:


> oh there have been plenty..IW has been pretty good about patching them though.



Yea they have but man were they annoying. People have already found a different way to do the unlimited care package glitch. It's so annoying because there is a harrier, or chopper in the air.


----------



## Gooberman

pff harriers and choppers are easy to kill xD, now the freakin AC130 completely different story >:[


----------



## Fatback

Gooberman said:


> pff harriers and choppers are easy to kill xD, now the freakin AC130 completely different story >:[



The AC130 isn't that bad you just need a stinger, cold blooded, slight of hand, and distance from the rest of you're team.


----------



## Gooberman

it's the only challenge i mean i can take it down it's just probably x2 harder xD (haven't played since jan 1st  i'll be back on spring break for a week  xD (dial up S U C K S!!!)


----------



## Droogie

Fatback said:


> The AC130 isn't that bad you just need a stinger, cold blooded, slight of hand, and distance from the rest of you're team.



it's still hard..it takes 3 stingers every single time.  so you need to either run scavenger, or kill yourself to replenish your stinger ammo.  if you have two guys running stingers it can be taken down really quick.


----------



## Fatback

Droogie said:


> it's still hard..it takes 3 stingers every single time.  so you need to either run scavenger, or kill yourself to replenish your stinger ammo.  if you have two guys running stingers it can be taken down really quick.



I never have a problem with it, and I play ground war so there is always at least one other person shooting at it.


----------



## Gooberman

what pisses me off is when i just lock on to a harrier or w/e some dude just kills me lol


----------



## Shane

Gooberman said:


> what pisses me off is when i just lock on to a harrier or w/e some dude just kills me lol



What annoys me....when i have a pred missile..shoot it and nearly about to kill the dude and someone else kills him seconds before the hit and a waste of a missile!!!


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> What annoys me....when i have a pred missile..shoot it and nearly about to kill the dude and someone else kills him seconds before the hit and a waste of a missile!!!



I hate it more when there is a pave low that you have hit 2 or 3 times and someone goes and gets 1 single hit and downs it


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> I hate it more when there is a pave low that you have hit 2 or 3 times and someone goes and gets 1 single hit and downs it



Yeah thats annoying,they should at least give you some points if you have hit it,even if you didnt take it down.

Just like if you shoot an enemy,but dont kill them...when someone else on your team kill them you get points....so why isnt it the same?


----------



## Droogie

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah thats annoying,they should at least give you some points if you have hit it,even if you didnt take it down.
> 
> Just like if you shoot an enemy,but dont kill them...when someone else on your team kill them you get points....so why isnt it the same?



the pavelow has a set of flares.  so it's guranteed to take at least 2 stinger missiles.  and it is 2 about 90% of the time.  i agree with your point though, it's especially annoying when you fire off 2 at an AC130 (which takes 3 100% of the time, since it has 2 sets of flares) and then someone takes it out with the final shot.


----------



## C_Man

Droogie said:


> the pavelow has a set of flares.  so it's guranteed to take at least 2 stinger missiles.  and it is 2 about 90% of the time.  i agree with your point though, it's especially annoying when you fire off 2 at an AC130 (which takes 3 100% of the time, since it has 2 sets of flares) and then someone takes it out with the final shot.



Thats some interesting info. Your always best to be right under whatever your shooting at. If you hit any helicopter or harrier in the belly it will go down quicker. But places like wateland piss me off with those spawn kills when the sky is full. There is no where to hide half the time. Cold blooded is great when it is used right. Nothing is worse than these damn boosters. Ever sence christmas this game has gone downhill. But its still fun. I just wish they had more servers and less glitches on the game.


----------



## Droogie

C_Man said:


> Thats some interesting info. Your always best to be right under whatever your shooting at. If you hit any helicopter or harrier in the belly it will go down quicker. But places like wateland piss me off with those spawn kills when the sky is full. There is no where to hide half the time. Cold blooded is great when it is used right. Nothing is worse than these damn boosters. Ever sence christmas this game has gone downhill. But its still fun. I just wish they had more servers and less glitches on the game.



yea i'll agree with you, the game has gone down hill since christmas.

one major fault of the game in my eyes, is that an assault rifle beats a sniper rifle in about 90% of situations.  it really isn't practical to use a sniper in this game, with the assault rifles being as powerful, accurate, and low recoil as they are.  and it's a shame because i love sniping in any FPS game.  i can't tell you how many times ive seen a guy across map, and have been dead before i could even get the sights up on him.  i watch the kill cam and he's using a famas or acr of course...


----------



## Shane

Anyone heard any news when we will be getting the new Map pack?
google gives diffrent comments,not sure whats true.

It didnt take Treyarch this long when they released map pack on World at war.


----------



## Matthew1990

I heard June.......


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> I heard June.......


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone heard any news when we will be getting the new Map pack?
> google gives diffrent comments,not sure whats true.
> 
> It didnt take Treyarch this long when they released map pack on World at war.



They say Spring. We talked about it on one of our last podcasts. Also, apparently the DLC content is already on the disc. Since someone uploaded a video of a new gamemode to Youtube. 

I've seen other videos of the new gamemode as well, so it's not just this video, lol. 
[YT]nmzxkthx5WA[/YT]


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> They say Spring. We talked about it on one of our last podcasts. Also, apparently the DLC content is already on the disc. Since someone uploaded a video of a new gamemode to Youtube.
> 
> I've seen other videos of the new gamemode as well, so it's not just this video, lol.
> [YT]nmzxkthx5WA[/YT]



OMG that game mode looks horrible,Takes way way too long to capture that thing.....immagine someone throwing a grenade in there.....we would never capture the damn thing ...then snipers would constantly be on it.

Activision.....i want moar maps not gamemodes!!!!!!


----------



## Theblackoutow

I play GTNW with my friends and my friend Jimmy has a J-Tag'ed xbox so he made the game in slo-mo it was fun!


----------



## diduknowthat

So I was playing MW2 with killstreaks 3, 4, 5. I got in caredrops, *in a single round*, AC130, Chopper Gunner, AC130. Here are the results:








And yes that's me making the last kill.


----------



## tlarkin

MW 2 DLC was announced, at $15 for a map pack

yeah well infinity ward can kiss my ass, and I am not ever buying another game by them again.  The game is bugged, multiplayer sucks, it was already over priced, and now this?

http://kotaku.com/5493218/modern-warfare-2-map-pack-also-features-ridiculous-price


----------



## Aastii

tlarkin said:


> MW 2 DLC was announced, at $15 for a map pack
> 
> yeah well infinity ward can kiss my ass, and I am not ever buying another game by them again.  The game is bugged, multiplayer sucks, it was already over priced, and now this?
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5493218/modern-warfare-2-map-pack-also-features-ridiculous-price



I am in college and that is blocked. Is that $15 for just consoles, or PC too? If it is PC to, that is ****ed up well and truely. They will probably say "but you pay because we keep IW.net up for you" when nobody wants the shitty "service" anway


----------



## tlarkin

Aastii said:


> I am in college and that is blocked. Is that $15 for just consoles, or PC too? If it is PC to, that is ****ed up well and truely. They will probably say "but you pay because we keep IW.net up for you" when nobody wants the shitty "service" anway



It is going to be on the Microsoft store, so it will cost Microsoft points, and it will be released first on xbox, but I am sure the DLC will also be on PC for $15 as well.  It consists of 5 maps, two maps are actually remakes of older existing maps.

I wish I could return this game, it just utterly sucks.


----------



## Aastii

tlarkin said:


> It is going to be on the Microsoft store, so it will cost Microsoft points, and it will be released first on xbox, but I am sure the DLC will also be on PC for $15 as well.  It consists of 5 maps, two maps are actually remakes of older existing maps.
> 
> I wish I could return this game, it just utterly sucks.



hmm agreed. I am so pleased I didn't pay for it and got it for a gift, otherwise I would be on the verge of tears and wasting money so epically.

There have been several posts by higher uppers pretty much stating that dev software will be released. If that happens, there will be no point in paying for DLC, people can just make it, or release it on their own, so I hope IW realise this and take the option of still putting out dev software and making the DLC an update rather than payed for.

If not, once again they have gone down so far in my books because of their lies and douchbaggery. I really do doubt I will buy another COD game made by them, and most probably another game made by them period


----------



## WeatherMan

Why not trade the game in? At least you get some money back....


----------



## Aastii

Bootup05 said:


> Why not trade the game in? At least you get some money back....



because it is bound to your steam account, and as you can't sell steam accounts, you can't sell the game. Even if I could sell my steam account, I wouldn't, wouldn't get the money worth for all of the other games I have on there


----------



## WeatherMan

O yesh. I forgot about that horrible thing called steam. I actually don't get why they don't let you sell the accounts... I mean they've already made the money? 

They're gonna get more support, and a bigger user base if they let people sell them, the buyers of the accounts would most likely buy more games... *cough* ganzey *cough*  ...... I don't get why its not approved of!


----------



## linkin

I don't understand how people call MW2 better than BC2. judging from what i've seen, the main advantage to BC2 seems to be dedicated servers 

Mind you i have played neither games as of yet, but i have BC2 due to arrive in the mail soon.


----------



## Aastii

Bootup05 said:


> O yesh. I forgot about that horrible thing called steam. I actually don't get why they don't let you sell the accounts... I mean they've already made the money?
> 
> They're gonna get more support, and a bigger user base if they let people sell them, the buyers of the accounts would most likely buy more games... *cough* ganzey *cough*  ...... I don't get why its not approved of!



I am fairly sure that much like game accounts, when you make a steam account, you don't own the account and never will, Valve own it and always will.

When you pay for a game you buy the liscence to play it, but it is bound to the account, so because you don't own the account, if you sell or trade it you are giving away something that isn't yours


----------



## WeatherMan

So why don't they just let you hold the license to the software you've downloaded  I Don't get how it'd create any problems for them, they could just re-issue a download if something happened, how often would they gain something out of their EULA stating that people don't have the right to the game?

Unless.... They get all tail happy over being able to sue people for selling their accounts  Oh wait its a business!


----------



## linkin

One word: Money.

I am hitting the sack now. before i fall asleep at my keyboard.


----------



## tlarkin

It would be cool if steam had some sort of buy back option, like a trade in like Gamestop does.  You de-authorize the license from your account and get, even a 50% credit towards a new game would be nice.  

I own both BC2 and MW2 and BC 2 is by far the better game.  It feels better, plays better, and online game play is better.  You get more options, dedicated servers, different classes to play, and you can operate vehicles.  There is a lot more game play in it.

MW2, is just a modern camp fest, with shitty online play and $60....

I bought it because I listened to some fan boys who said it was soooo good.  Oh well, $60 isn't a huge amount of money, but I wish I hadn't spent it.


----------



## Aastii

Bootup05 said:


> So why don't they just let you hold the license to the software you've downloaded  I Don't get how it'd create any problems for them, they could just re-issue a download if something happened, how often would they gain something out of their EULA stating that people don't have the right to the game?
> 
> Unless.... They get all tail happy over being able to sue people for selling their accounts  Oh wait its a business!



lol exactly. If everyone could trade games they wouldn't make as much money. Having every user have to make an individual account and buy the game = more sales. They try to get around it by selling it and get caught, Valve ban the account and another sale for each of the games is made when the person buys the games again 

You sign up to that when you make the account and buy the games so you can't exactly complain about it


----------



## Fatback

[YT]MS0A3NgyJBc[/YT]


----------



## Ryeong

BC2 is better than MW2. Still, i like MW2 a lot for it's unrealism and easy killing.. It's so easy to get like 20-1 in MW2 without any prob. Becouse the bullets have no gravity nor does the players have any sort of "life"? 2 shots in their legs with a handgun and they die wtf?

BC2 has better graphics, destrucable enviorments (like totally destruction.. buildings can be torn totally apart) 32x bigger maps.. more weapons, more varity, more interesting stages.. You have more interesting modes as well.. Squad deathmatch (4 invidual teams with up to 5 players vs 4 others.. like 5v5v5v5, that's awesome!) In HC mode people dies faster, yet without they can survive more realistic instanses such as being shoot in the leg. Also, you have tanks, choppers, Quad's etc etc.. 

There is no question, nor doubt that BC2 is a more realistic, advanced and better game than MW2. Yet, that's all about preferences.. MW2= good for close fighting, easy good looking kills etc.. BC2= best for realism, feeling of being in a war, varity, destruction etc etc..

But there is a fact that MW2 and BC2 are two different games, aiming for two different sorts of players. So keep that in mind, and this is my opinion so don't flame me okay? I used to be a hardcore MW2 player.. played 5 hours a day mininum.. Now, im a hardcore BC2 player, so i know what i'm talking about.


----------



## Aastii

Ryeong said:


> BC2 is better than MW2. Still, i like MW2 a lot for it's unrealism and easy killing.. It's so easy to get like 20-1 in MW2 without any prob. Becouse the bullets have no gravity nor does the players have any sort of "life"? 2 shots in their legs with a handgun and they die wtf?
> 
> BC2 has better graphics, destrucable enviorments (like totally destruction.. buildings can be torn totally apart) 32x bigger maps.. more weapons, more varity, more interesting stages.. You have more interesting modes as well.. Squad deathmatch (4 invidual teams with up to 5 players vs 4 others.. like 5v5v5v5, that's awesome!) In HC mode people dies faster, yet without they can survive more realistic instanses such as being shoot in the leg. Also, you have tanks, choppers, Quad's etc etc..
> 
> There is no question, nor doubt that BC2 is a more realistic, advanced and better game than MW2. Yet, that's all about preferences.. MW2= good for close fighting, easy good looking kills etc.. BC2= best for realism, feeling of being in a war, varity, destruction etc etc..
> 
> But there is a fact that MW2 and BC2 are two different games, aiming for two different sorts of players. So keep that in mind, and this is my opinion so don't flame me okay? I used to be a hardcore MW2 player.. played 5 hours a day mininum.. Now, im a hardcore BC2 player, so i know what i'm talking about.



I agree- with you completely, but I am in the thinking that CoD4 is still infinately better than MW2 is and ever will be (unless dedi servers and mods come out, then we will see ). I was, and to a certain extent, still am a hardcore CoD4 player, used to play from when I got in from school until I went to bed, so a good 8 hours a day on weekdays, yet I still play clan scrims. I don't play it like I used to, but with MW2, even from only playing an hour a day at most I am so damn bored of it already.

CoD4(with certain mods)>BC2>MW2

BC2 I love, and I think you are right, you can't really compare it to CoD because it is going more for realism, CoD is going more for the casual players. Oh, and BC2 will be better than MW2 again because I bet they won't charge stupid amounts for DLC, if it comes, and PC will just about certainly get it for free


----------



## Motorcharge

Aastii said:


> I agree- with you completely, but I am in the thinking that CoD4 is still infinately better than MW2 is and ever will be (unless dedi servers and mods come out, then we will see ). I was, and to a certain extent, still am a hardcore CoD4 player, used to play from when I got in from school until I went to bed, so a good 8 hours a day on weekdays, yet I still play clan scrims. I don't play it like I used to, but with MW2, even from only playing an hour a day at most I am so damn bored of it already.
> 
> CoD4(with certain mods)>BC2>MW2
> 
> BC2 I love, and I think you are right, you can't really compare it to CoD because it is going more for realism, CoD is going more for the casual players. Oh, and BC2 will be better than MW2 again because I bet they won't charge stupid amounts for DLC, if it comes, and PC will just about certainly get it for free



I got tired of CoD4, can't play it anymore. I used to play it so much it got to the point where I could easily get 60+:1 K because people were so incredibly easy to see that you essentially had to just click them. Hell, a lot of maps I could run through with a deagle and kill 50,60,70+ people without ever dying.

MW2 was completely disappointing. Wasn't anything like 4 and everything people wanted to change about 4 they just made worse. Not to mention on PC it's almost impossible to get in a game without several people using aimbots.

Never been a fan of the BF series after 1942 (and the over 9000 expansions). Can't stand the fact that you can unload a full clip into someone and still not kill them. That aspect of all of them is so stupidly unrealistic that it completely kills it for me.


----------



## Aastii

uk80glue said:


> I got tired of CoD4, can't play it anymore. I used to play it so much it got to the point where I could easily get 60+:1 K because people were so incredibly easy to see that you essentially had to just click them. Hell, a lot of maps I could run through with a deagle and kill 50,60,70+ people without ever dying.
> 
> MW2 was completely disappointing. Wasn't anything like 4 and everything people wanted to change about 4 they just made worse. Not to mention on PC it's almost impossible to get in a game without several people using aimbots.
> 
> Never been a fan of the BF series after 1942 (and the over 9000 expansions). Can't stand the fact that you can unload a full clip into someone and still not kill them. That aspect of all of them is so stupidly unrealistic that it completely kills it for me.



I can get high k/d's yes, but not in scrims because everyone is at the same level. In friendly matches and league matches it is a different game, like it was when you first started playing when there was somewhat of a challenge, and it makes it the game it is meant to be, because there is so much teamwork and tactics involved.

If they implemented dedicated servers into MW2, this would start up and I think alot of opinions would change as people would be using modded maps and mods to enhance the game, and clan matches, where people actually play as a team, would make the experience so so much better.

BF2, yea, you can fire a full clip AT someone and not kill them, but because you missed every damn bullet. You fire a whole magaine into someone and you have wasted all but 2 or 3 bullets because those 2 or 3 killed them


----------



## Motorcharge

Aastii said:


> I can get high k/d's yes, but not in scrims because everyone is at the same level. In friendly matches and league matches it is a different game, like it was when you first started playing when there was somewhat of a challenge, and it makes it the game it is meant to be, because there is so much teamwork and tactics involved.
> 
> If they implemented dedicated servers into MW2, this would start up and I think alot of opinions would change as people would be using modded maps and mods to enhance the game, and clan matches, where people actually play as a team, would make the experience so so much better.
> 
> BF2, yea, you can fire a full clip AT someone and not kill them, but because you missed every damn bullet. You fire a whole magaine into someone and you have wasted all but 2 or 3 bullets because those 2 or 3 killed them


Used to compete with my clan before WaW came out and it wasn't much diff, I was still consistently getting 20:1 K : D's and getting accused of hacking constantly lol. Once you played it long enough it was stupidly easy to shoot people if they moved the slightest bit, the movement was very easy for my eye to catch.

Dedicated servers and better anti cheat measures would go a long way, but theres still a lot of issues that would keep it from being anywhere near as good as 4 was. Too many of the perks and kill streaks are stupidly over powered.

I can't say for BF2 because I haven't played it yet. The previous ones always seemed like you could empty half a clip into someones chest point blank and not kill them yet they'd still manage to kill you with like 2 shots though. I want to check it out, but it seems theres only demos for consoles.


----------



## daffyracers03

*just bought the game a couple weeks ago. First time playing war game fps.*

I really like this game. I sucked when I first started but got a little better. Mostly strategy.
*BriteLinkZINC*


----------



## Shane

Just seen the Stimulus Package available on steam....£10.79 (-10%)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/10195/

I wont be paying for maps that that were already made on mw1,all they have done is make it so it works for MW2.....should be free!

No new weapons....no new ranks...nothing other than copied maps lol


----------



## russb

This price ( Just seen the Stimulus Package available on steam....£10.79) is if you preorder,£11.99 if you dont.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> This price ( Just seen the Stimulus Package available on steam....£10.79) is if you preorder,£11.99 if you dont.



it is such a joke, the price of it and that we have to pay for it, I thought the reason that you had to pay for it on consoles was because players had to pay sony and microsoft for the bandwidth to download it. We got it for free because otherwise people could just put it on their own servers and upload it to us. We payed for the game online, we can sit there downloading it over and over for free and using up bandwidth, so why charge for a crap expansion pack which wouldn't use half the bandwidth of downloading the full game? Takes the piss.

Still though, I have CoD4 so am happy


----------



## linkin

uk80glue said:


> I got tired of CoD4, can't play it anymore. I used to play it so much it got to the point where I could easily get 60+:1 K because people were so incredibly easy to see that you essentially had to just click them. Hell, a lot of maps I could run through with a deagle and kill 50,60,70+ people without ever dying.
> 
> MW2 was completely disappointing. Wasn't anything like 4 and everything people wanted to change about 4 they just made worse. Not to mention on PC it's almost impossible to get in a game without several people using aimbots.
> 
> Never been a fan of the BF series after 1942 (and the over 9000 expansions). Can't stand the fact that you can unload a full clip into someone and still not kill them. That aspect of all of them is so stupidly unrealistic that it completely kills it for me.




Ahh, but the point is unloading a whole clip at a time is inaccurate  which is true. Hence: short, controlled bursts. :good:


----------



## russb

Aastii said:


> it is such a joke, the price of it and that we have to pay for it, I thought the reason that you had to pay for it on consoles was because players had to pay sony and microsoft for the bandwidth to download it. We got it for free because otherwise people could just put it on their own servers and upload it to us. We payed for the game online, we can sit there downloading it over and over for free and using up bandwidth, so why charge for a crap expansion pack which wouldn't use half the bandwidth of downloading the full game? Takes the piss.
> 
> Still though, I have CoD4 so am happy




  I agree.


----------



## codeman0013

Anyone have any suggestions on the pitboss achievement? I have run the dang pit 100+ times and the best i could get was like 30.4 seconds its the only one i have left to max out the game and its really annoying help me..


----------



## Aastii

codeman0013 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on the pitboss achievement? I have run the dang pit 100+ times and the best i could get was like 30.4 seconds its the only one i have left to max out the game and its really annoying help me..



[YT]rvhwxXHQ_Ow[/YT]


----------



## Matthew1990

Is anyone able to play MW2 on the PC? There was some updates and now it says it is not available.


----------



## Aastii

Matthew1990 said:


> Is anyone able to play MW2 on the PC? There was some updates and now it says it is not available.



game is currently unavailable try another time

that is what I get


----------



## Nightrain

I had that issue yesterday. Fixed it by restarting steam, which the game proceeded to install an update. I also had deleted the clientregistry.blob at the same time, so one of those things fixed it.


----------



## Aastii

Nightrain said:


> I had that issue yesterday. Fixed it by restarting steam, which the game proceeded to install an update. I also had deleted the clientregistry.blob at the same time, so one of those things fixed it.



I did nothing but come on today and try again and it worked. Was just a minor glitch I guess


----------

